# Sticky  The Picture My Mood Thread



## Inspector Kate

I thought it would be fun to start a thread where communicate through images only. Post images of you thoughts, mood, feelings, whatever. Here's mine for today:


----------



## 480




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## starri




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Linesky

currently like this:
http://fineartamerica.com/images-medium/reflective-thought-kathy-breen.jpg

I wish I looked more (happy and) shiny!

I want to be like this :
http://www.gogomummy.com/images/toys/BS%20Bounce%20Bounce%20Baby%20Activity%


----------



## Inspector Kate




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## starri




----------



## Inspector Kate




----------



## Happy




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## DayLightSun

Nyx said:


>


Nyx u always come up with the craziest pictures!


----------



## Inspector Kate




----------



## starri




----------



## Trope




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## DayLightSun

Very cute...


----------



## LadyJava




----------



## DayLightSun

java_monkey said:


>


That's awesome ! roud:


----------



## LadyJava

Isn't that an awesome pic? I just stumbled upon it and it was _perfect_.


----------



## DayLightSun

java_monkey said:


> Isn't that an awesome pic? I just stumbled upon it and it was _perfect_.


I think it's perfect too.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## LadyJava

Beloved said:


>


Awwww. :happy:


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## helmetel




----------



## starri




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## Sily




----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Chomsky ! roud:


----------



## Questionable




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## Inspector Kate




----------



## NewSoul




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Omisoc




----------



## starri




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## starri




----------



## Trope




----------



## Viktoria2




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## starri




----------



## vanWinchester

or










(= allover)​


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## imru2




----------



## Vasoline




----------



## Marino




----------



## vanWinchester

*Hehehe*
​























​


----------



## ChaosRegins




----------



## starri




----------



## snail




----------



## Trope




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## EloquentBohemian




----------



## snail




----------



## Munchies




----------



## εmptε




----------



## starri




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## vanWinchester

There, no words needed








​


----------



## hommefatal




----------



## imru2




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## pianopraze

this IS my mood


----------



## Eylrid

*Wow*



SummoningDark said:


>


 Holy Cow!

I found all of the following pics amazing:


Marino said:


>





Trope said:


>





Inspector Kate said:


>





Trope said:


>





NephilimAzrael said:


>





Ookami said:


>


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## snail




----------



## de l'eau salée

I've always wished I could shape shift into any animal at will. That would be the most amazing thing ever. Ahhh, maybe some day roud:.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## pianopraze

Shadow said:


>


ROFLOL

You have both me and my son laughing at this one!


----------



## hommefatal




----------



## Spooky

pianopraze said:


> ROFLOL
> 
> You have both me and my son laughing at this one!


I eat them at least once a week, usually more often.


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## snail




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## imru2




----------



## starri




----------



## pianopraze

See you all after my ride...


----------



## snail




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## Ćerulean

snail said:


> Why won't it let me delete posts?


Because you're not a mod :mellow:


----------



## snail

Yeah, but even when I was this powerless before, I could delete my own posts. Just nobody else's. It used to be an option after clicking "edit."


----------



## Ćerulean

snail said:


> Yeah, but even when I was this powerless before, I could delete my own posts. Just nobody else's. It used to be an option after clicking "edit."


Oh? I wonder if that was one of the advantages of being a Super Member. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## hommefatal




----------



## pianopraze

Riding is great meditation


----------



## sunshine




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## ChaosRegins




----------



## snail




----------



## Trope




----------



## Harley




----------



## Trope




----------



## Alysaria




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Marino

By pretty much the best photographer ever. 

My girlfriend. <3


----------



## Trope




----------



## Eylrid

Mrs Robinson said:


>


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## NewSoul




----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## knght990

http://www.cringel.com/files/images/lonely_man_in_winter_city.jpg


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## Marino

Ungweliante said:


>


Ung, do you ever NOT feel like that? :crazy:


----------



## Harley

BehindSmile said:


>


I honestly thought this pic was from the 60's or something until I saw the cell phones:crazy:. But still I love the old-fashioned feel it conveys.


----------



## Ungweliante

Mother Theresa said:


> Ung, do you ever NOT feel like that? :crazy:


Haha, you are right, of course :laughing:

Well, sometimes I feel like:


----------



## Windette

Very interesting thread.


----------



## Eylrid

babblingbrook said:


> ^
> beautiful pic and mood
> zelda map is like a labyrinth of thoughts


Thanks, and cool picture.


I recently started playing Zelda again. When I went searching for pictures and found that someone had put together a whole map, I thought "Wow that's cool."


----------



## Marino




----------



## knght990




----------



## Harley




----------



## BehindSmile

Sooo much paperwork today on the first day of the job. I'm burnt out.


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## knght990




----------



## Ungweliante

knght990 said:


>



Awwww, how utterly lovely!!! :happy:

I want one of those <3


----------



## InvisibleJim




----------



## Windette




----------



## knght990




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Tyler87




----------



## Harley




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Spooky




----------



## imru2




----------



## knght990




----------



## imru2




----------



## entpreter

knght990 said:


>


Odd, I had this picture hanging in my childhood bedroom at my grandparents house. So beautifully tragic.


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Marino




----------



## Spooky




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## Trope

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## babblingbrook

http://www.old-picture.com/american-history-1900-1930s/pictures/machine-flying.jpg


----------



## Marino




----------



## Quaris




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## starri




----------



## sunshine




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## babblingbrook




----------



## sunshine




----------



## Eylrid

alizée said:


>


That's gorgeous!


----------



## entpreter




----------



## sunshine

(I have to pee, lol. I have a similar Fresh Step ad on my bulletin board at my parents' house because I think they're funny. :tongue


----------



## Trope




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## Eylrid

snail said:


>


Wow! That's incredible!


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## pianopraze




----------



## sunshine




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## Marino




----------



## snail




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## snail




----------



## Marino




----------



## sunshine




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## snail




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## starri




----------



## entpreter




----------



## snail




----------



## Windette




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Singularity




----------



## knght990




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## starri




----------



## WordNerd

Just got a 60% on my online Biology quiz. Science just isn't my thing!


----------



## snail




----------



## Raynekatt




----------



## Windette




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## snail




----------



## Selene

javascript:void(0);


----------



## Spooky




----------



## snail




----------



## Selene




----------



## So Long So Long

*Panicked*









*Scared*









*Wanting to run away and hide* 









*Upset* 









_"I had to reflect... I had to reflect..."_


----------



## snail

*hugs* Sorry you're feeling that way.


----------



## Kokos

Perplex


----------



## entpreter




----------



## So Long So Long

*Afraid of loosing you* 









_I felt the tears and I had to reflect to know why.... 
"Why so distant?" I asked myself. 
Yes, why so distant. Why so distant._


----------



## Stoic




----------



## snail




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## snail




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## starri




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Singularity




----------



## HollyGolightly

LOL I'm so tempermental :tongue:


----------



## Selene




----------



## shygirl




----------



## LadyAutumn




----------



## snail




----------



## Windette




----------



## Stars

I'm the one who the rain is pouring down on. :sad:


----------



## Windette

[link]


----------



## babblingbrook




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Singularity




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Stoic




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Selene




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Singularity




----------



## entpreter




----------



## Stoic




----------



## sartreality




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## sartreality




----------



## snail




----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## sartreality

PeacePassion said:


>



:shocked: WOW!

I can't take my eyes off of this image....it's....holy shit man....

Can you explain what this means to you???

Because this is really saying something to me and I'm curious.


----------



## Marino




----------



## MasterDood




----------



## PeacePassion

sartreality said:


> :shocked: WOW!
> 
> I can't take my eyes off of this image....it's....holy shit man....
> 
> Can you explain what this means to you???
> 
> Because this is really saying something to me and I'm curious.


ah, I already PM'd you, but I'll say it again because I'm kind of proud that I made it myself and that it meant something so strongly to someone such as yourself! Though we tend to connect on things for the most part so i guess that should come as no surprise, lol!


----------



## sartreality

@peace:

That's even more uncanny that you made it yourself. I'm going to wait until Jack Rabid comes home and looks at it to see what his reaction to it is before I say anything more on it.

What did you use to make the image?


----------



## PeacePassion

sartreality said:


> @peace:
> 
> That's even more uncanny that you made it yourself. I'm going to wait until Jack Rabid comes home and looks at it to see what his reaction to it is before I say anything more on it.
> 
> What did you use to make the image?


picnik. my computer's too old for the cool programs like this gimp one i keep hearing about! :frustrating:


----------



## Windette




----------



## Stoic




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Spooky




----------



## shygirl




----------



## snail




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Stoic




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## StephAnne04




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## snail




----------



## Stars




----------



## sartreality




----------



## Soma




----------



## shygirl




----------



## sartreality

​


----------



## Jorji




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Singularity




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Singularity

Tiberius said:


>


*laughing hysterically* which is totally inappropriate when I'm sitting in my office surrounded by serious lawyers


----------



## entpreter




----------



## Soma

A mix of these two.


----------



## Harley




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## sartreality

​


----------



## Lady K




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Jorji




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Singularity




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## Spooky




----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Singularity




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## Stoic




----------



## SUPERJERKASS




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## InvisibleJim




----------



## Selene




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Singularity




----------



## Mind Marauder




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## susurration




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Marino




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## SpankyMcFly

Alone on my path.


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## Galaris




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Jorji




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## ChaosRegins




----------



## snail




----------



## glitterincateyez




----------



## HollyGolightly

Yeah I'm tired and cranky...:frustrating:


----------



## Slider




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Kuja




----------



## ChaosRegins




----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

lol, even has pie.


----------



## whyerr




----------



## Selene

Getting excited about turning black in 40 posts. Then I can be like...evil overlord Selene clothed in darkness. :happy:










DUHHHH DUHHHHH...DUH DUH DUH DUHHH!!...

[continues humming Mussorgsky] ^_^


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## halah

:blushed:


----------



## whyerr




----------



## snail




----------



## seraphiel




----------



## So Long So Long

*Peace says (10:* 34 PM): 
*oh i'm sorry so long. why the fuck does love have to be so hard. it's not fair. 
* - - Mad Hatter says (10:* 37 PM): 
*Eh, because if it was easy then nothing would be tragic and tragedy is beautiful and sad is beautiful and love is all those things and if it wasn't then it wouldn't be beautiful. 
*Peace says (10:* 38 PM): 
*thanks for putting it that way so long, i'm gonna save that!














































Yeah, I just went NF on all your asses!


----------



## Singularity




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## snail




----------



## Selene

I am extroverted for the moment. Hi...ya! [does a round kick]


----------



## whyerr




----------



## snail




----------



## Irisheyes

Wow....that girl sitting by herself reminds me of myself as a child. :mellow:quote=snail;94678]







[/quote]


----------



## snail




----------



## Singularity

no me borres de tu vida, yo puedo amarte en silencio 










pero, yo se.....tu no puedes


----------



## Misanthropy




----------



## Stoic




----------



## snail




----------



## whyerr

aye! piratess :crazy: ^


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Euphoric Nocturne




----------



## Korvyna

That sums it up...


----------



## Spooky




----------



## snail

Here are some Valentine's Day-themed mood pics:


























(This one made me laugh, but it was just crazy enough to fit.)

















(Not really, but I thought it was cute.)


----------



## breathe

indecisive, lazy, and earthy


----------



## Jingo




----------



## Shanty

Random, goofy, and strange. :blushed:


----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## humblefolks

snail said:


> Here are some Valentine's Day-themed mood pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one made me laugh, but it was just crazy enough to fit.)


Jessica doesn't deserve a guy like this. That's all I've got to say. :laughing:


----------



## Spooky

Whatchu talkin about Willis?


----------



## Nearsification




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## snail




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## whyerr




----------



## snail




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## snail




----------



## So Long So Long

I just read this entire thread all the way through. It was interesting.


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Mind Marauder




----------



## snail




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Aerorobyn

Sleepy & Relaxed. :tongue:


----------



## Mind Marauder

Aggressively defensive:


----------



## mari




----------



## IamOpening

This one is just plain funny:


----------



## Jingo




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Vardigon




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## Jingo




----------



## mari




----------



## Selene




----------



## Nearsification




----------



## jitte

​


----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## whyerr




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Alima




----------



## Windette




----------



## Treeton




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Alima




----------



## by every star




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Lady K




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Alima




----------



## sprinkles

Taokaka is my new mascot... <.<;


----------



## iDane




----------



## snail

wishing for something like this, I guess


----------



## joyrjw




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## snail




----------



## limelight3




----------



## snail

Click this picture to see more of this artist's work. I am quite impressed by most of it. This one fit my mood especially well.


----------



## BlissfulDreams




----------



## joyrjw




----------



## Lullaby




----------



## joyrjw




----------



## wonderfert




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## OctoberSkye

:sad:


----------



## joyrjw




----------



## Hiki




----------



## Promethea




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Hiki




----------



## joyrjw




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Lullaby




----------



## SuperunknownVortex




----------



## Rai




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## iDane




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Vanargand




----------



## SuperunknownVortex




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## KrystRay




----------



## Vanargand




----------



## iDane




----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## FiNe SiTe

Don't worry im not feeling like a homicidal maniac, it's more the mysterious part of it.


----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## iDane




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Black Rabbit

Kind of hard to explain and so is this picture.


----------



## murderegina

ghosts.


----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Linus




----------



## iDane




----------



## Oleas




----------



## Sourglass




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## Vaka




----------



## Lullaby

Stupid Chemistry. :frustrating:


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## susurration

+










>:\


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Ah! So relaxed. roud:


----------



## Immemorial




----------



## snail

I'm not allowed to post hardcore bondage porn, but here's something vaguely related.


----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Linus




----------



## Stillwater




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Lullaby

Torn between










and










:bored:


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Stillwater




----------



## SuperunknownVortex




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Lilyanith




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## Oleas




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## refugee




----------



## 007phantom




----------



## viva




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Gummibarchen




----------



## refugee




----------



## Gummibarchen




----------



## Proteus




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Musique247




----------



## Gummibarchen




----------



## refugee




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Ti Dominant




----------



## clear moon




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## IncredibleMouse




----------



## Midnight Runner




----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## pretty.Odd

This is an actual type of fish btw.


----------



## jack london




----------



## Lokkye




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Absurdist

.......


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nearsification




----------



## Valiums

Hahahahaha.








Hahahahaha.


----------



## Absurdist




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

the never ending quest.


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Toska

Yep, feeling like smashing people's faces with babies in an amusing fashion.


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## chookie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Nearsification




----------



## Toska

This


----------



## FiNe SiTe




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## snail




----------



## myexplodingcat

DevislAnegel54 said:


>


Actually, that looks really relaxing. Especially if I had my netbook with me.


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Stephen




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Erudis

@DevislAnegel54 Are you feeling like the woman or the driver?


----------



## Kittann




----------



## DevislAnegel54

> @DevislAnegel54 Are you feeling like the woman or the driver?


A bit of both.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## susurration




----------



## jack london




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Stephen




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## snail




----------



## Fizz




----------



## Everlea




----------



## Maethirion




----------



## Maethirion

jack london said:


>


That couple looks like the couple from Insidious.


----------



## jack london

pinkrasputin said:


> Aw. Proof that there _is_ sex in marriage. :wink:


I'm married to an isfj, need I say more?


----------



## Stephen

jack london said:


> I'm married to an isfj, need I say more?


That sounds pretty great.


----------



## Nearsification




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## tuna




----------



## Stephen




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


>


Today (April 10) is his (Max Von Sydow's) birthday.

That's Sydow right?


----------



## Stephen

Fizz said:


> Today (April 10) is his (Max Von Sydow's) birthday.
> 
> That's Sydow right?


:shocked: Yes, it is!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Stephen said:


>


I love this,This image depicts my general mood as well


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Toska




----------



## jack london




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Erudis

DevislAnegel54 said:


>


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## wonderfert




----------



## Memphisto

Stephen said:


> ^_^


Love that movie so much... 

"I could die right now, I'm just … happy. I've never felt that before. I'm just exactly where I want to be. - Joel"


----------



## scoobydoo

violetta said:


> thats hilarious scooby doo...and soo ENFP..lol


----------



## snail




----------



## Toska




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## xezene




----------



## Absurdist




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## susurration

Troisi said:


>


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## 3053




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Stephen




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## devoid

http://alexiuss.deviantart.com/art/Sea-Up-128072012?q=gallery:alexiuss/13884&qo=13
(nudity)


----------



## Ena




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Drewbie

Also:


----------



## Toska




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Erudis




----------



## tuna




----------



## xezene




----------



## Memphisto




----------



## xezene




----------



## tuna




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## tuna




----------



## Toska




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## absent air

so much shit to do, yet so lazy


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## xezene




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## tuna




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## snail




----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Okay, so I've had a surreal day...


----------



## Eylrid

NeonBomb said:


>


"Tuna thanked this post."

Oh, the irony!


----------



## Space Cat

This accompanied with the song..





:mellow:


----------



## xezene




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## tuna




----------



## Toska




----------



## xezene




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## Third Engine




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## xezene




----------



## tuna




----------



## Kriash




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## snail




----------



## Toska




----------



## Darkestblue

Bluntress said:


>


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## snail




----------



## xezene




----------



## tuna




----------



## SenhorFrio




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## Toska




----------



## tuna




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## xezene




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## xezene




----------



## Toska




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## wonderfert




----------



## Memphisto




----------



## Toska




----------



## Eylrid

xezene said:


>


That's one of my favorite lines of all time.


----------



## xezene




----------



## Space Cat

Cat is fucking shit of this shit, cat doesn't care.


----------



## chibs

xezene said:


>


fuck it.

if the world doesn't understand, it's the worlds fault and loss, not yours.


----------



## chibs

hell yeah. follow me!


----------



## chibs

Bluntress said:


>


love it! :crazy:


----------



## xezene




----------



## Kriash

It's hard for me to explain my emotions through pictures...This was as good as I could come up with.


----------



## xezene

In chronological order:


----------



## Darkestblue

me everyday for the past month


----------



## xezene




----------



## Space Cat

And suddenly..


----------



## Eylrid

The whole Pencil Vs. Camera series, by Ben Heine, can be seen here: 
Pencil Vs Camera by BenHeine on deviantART


----------



## Toska




----------



## xezene




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Toska




----------



## xezene




----------



## Space Cat

I WON MAFIA!


----------



## Eylrid

CeresZal said:


> I WON MAFIA!


Congratulations!


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## SenhorFrio




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## xezene




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## xezene




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## xezene




----------



## 3053




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## xezene

?


----------



## tuna




----------



## wonderfert




----------



## pretty.Odd

^ What my plan is for this summer.


----------



## xezene




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Memphisto




----------



## Kittann




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## tuna




----------



## 3053




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## iDane




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Space Cat

(along with..)


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## Jingo

By the very talented Culpeo-Fox


----------



## freeagen

...............


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Space Cat

*overload of epic songs*


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

hmwith said:


>


Heh.That shit is gross lol


----------



## StandingTiger

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Heh.That shit is gross lol


I'm sick and lazy today, and I have the day off work. I'll be a bum if I want. It's fantastic.


----------



## Kriash




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## snail

Maybe I just need to get famous. Then it would be okay to grow out my beard.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## StandingTiger

snail said:


>


Androgyny. I love it.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Space Cat

Nostalgic said:


>


You are not alone!









What i really need to do right nao:


----------



## Toska




----------



## tuna




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

tuna said:


>


You're still parading about your bullshit huh? and with passive innuendo? listen,you've got somethin to say? i've got not only a profile for you to leave a message, but also private messaging.Feel free to grow some balls and come at me directly.

Thank You.


----------



## tuna

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> You're still parading about your bullshit huh? and with passive innuendo? listen,you've got somethin to say? i've got not only a profile for you to leave a message, but also private messaging.Feel free to grow some balls and come at me directly.
> 
> Thank You.


...that had nothing to do with you, lmfao. I can understand how you might think it did, though.

also, "grow some balls" is sexist. I don't need male genitalia to be a badass, kthx.


new pfmm:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

tuna said:


> ...that had nothing to do with you, lmfao. I can understand how you might think it did, though.
> 
> also, "grow some balls" is sexist. I don't need male genitalia to be a badass, kthx.
> 
> 
> new pfmm:


Sure it didn't.

I dont give a damn about that sexist crap.If truly you were a "badass" you woudn't have shitted on someone (with groupies no less) unjustly for speaking their mind..belittling their experience.

anyway,all good.I'll catch you at some point.

later.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Toska




----------



## susurration




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## DevislAnegel54

ugh


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Erudis




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## freeagen

.


----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Space Cat

(haven't posted here for a while)


----------



## Toska




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## 3053




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Toska




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## tuna




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Space Cat




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Toska




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## 3053




----------



## tuna




----------



## silmarillion

TheLuckyOne said:


>


*double thanks*


----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## MuChApArAdOx

]









Been there, done that, fucking women. When i loath, run>>>>>>>>


----------



## Kriash

...Yep.


----------



## StandingTiger

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Been there, done that, fucking women. When i loath, run>>>>>>>>


Right? It's like... leave me alone. I'm not on _PerC_ for cat fights and being called names. I can find those things IRL if I want. I'm here to learn, and maybe make some friends along the way.


----------



## Toska




----------



## AuntieKara

http://images.inmagine.com/img/imagesource/ie008/ie008010.jpg

http://images2.layoutsparks.com/1/29450/girl-with-balloons-alone.jpg


----------



## 3053




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Drewbie

I don't eve know which of these three I am right now...


----------



## tuna




----------



## Kriash

...Dot....


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria

Cruciferae said:


>


I'll trade you.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Drewbie

TheLuckyOne said:


> I'll trade you.


If that were possible I'd totally take you up on that.


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## StandingTiger




----------



## Indigo Aria

hmwith said:


>


double thanks


----------



## 3053




----------



## Kriash




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Cover3




----------



## 3053




----------



## MuChApArAdOx




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## freeagen

.


----------



## slime




----------



## Eylrid

Cover3 said:


>


----------



## Cover3

Eylrid said:


>


lawl


----------



## Eylrid

Cover3 said:


> lawl


Guess I totally misinterpreted that.


----------



## Cover3

Eylrid said:


> Guess I totally misinterpreted that.


perhaps, perhaps not.

my mood at this moment


----------



## wonderfert




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska




----------



## MuChApArAdOx




----------



## emerald sea

<<< refer to avatar...i'm like a puppy dog hanging out a car window (as said vehicle flies down the expressway on a breezy day), tongue flailing, in paradise. THIS is the life....:laughing:


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## Toska




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria

Bluntress said:


>


Yesterday, I got so high, I stood up and lost my vision for about 2 - 5 minutes.


...I was in class, too...


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## DevislAnegel54

All I want to do right now...


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## 22857

...................................


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Kriash




----------



## 22857

______________________________________


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Cheveyo

Bluntress said:


>


Does that mean you're scared for your life?

I'm fairly certain that hamster-thing is holding on for dear life.


----------



## 22857

Cheveyo said:


> Does that mean you're scared for your life?
> 
> I'm fairly certain that hamster-thing is holding on for dear life.


But look how calm he looks.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## 3053




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Toska




----------



## Cheveyo

Tsidakis said:


> But look how calm he looks.


His eyes are screaming.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## freeagen

.


----------



## Ontheroadway

Lone Horse in dusty sky


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


>



I just received a *THANkS* for this post made in 2009. THOSE ARE NOT THE pictures I posted! some kinda gremlins working on the picture system here @ PerC. Not funny!


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Eylrid

shtm said:


>


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Ontheroadway

Sily said:


> I just received a *THANkS* for this post made in 2009. THOSE ARE NOT THE pictures I posted! some kinda gremlins working on the picture system here @ PerC. Not funny!


I think they're really neat ...


----------



## Sily

Ontheroadway said:


> I think they're really neat ...


I do not. It totally misrepresents the original post I made. This is the 5th time it has happened to a post I made. 
.....


----------



## Ontheroadway

is there someone you can report that blip to?


----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## MuChApArAdOx




----------



## Stephen

Texting is fun.


----------



## 3053




----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## MuChApArAdOx




----------



## chickydoda

*Dreamy*


----------



## tuna




----------



## freeagen




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## NekoNinja




----------



## chickydoda

I just spilt milk all over the floor because I was holding a bowl of cereal and trying to walk through the dark!


----------



## chickydoda

*this*


----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Eylrid

Bluntress said:


>


Nice take on the golden rule.



MonieJ said:


>


I like this style.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## DevislAnegel54

Bluntress said:


>


OMG!!! YESS!!! Sooo Truee :frustrating:


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## tuna




----------



## Toska




----------



## Frosty




----------



## 3053




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Toska




----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## barathrum




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## freesight




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## 3053




----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Eylrid

Frosty said:


>


Modern ruins are fascinating.



TheLuckyOne said:


>


That picture conveys the the feeling of being alone so well.


----------



## Memphisto




----------



## NekoNinja




----------



## 3053




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Toska




----------



## Agile




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Immemorial

Irony.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Toska




----------



## barathrum




----------



## Toska




----------



## Neon Knight

pretty.Odd said:


>


What is that and where can I find it? XD


My mood, ironically also Simpsons related...


----------



## pretty.Odd

SuPEReViL said:


> What is that and where can I find it? XD
> 
> 
> My mood, ironically also Simpsons related...


It's a Kuromi :3 It's a Sanrio character.


----------



## Neon Knight

pretty.Odd said:


> It's a Kuromi :3 It's a Sanrio character.


Sweet! Of course it would be Sanrio XD

It does remind me of Impmon quite a bit too.


----------



## tuna




----------



## 3053




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Eylrid

shtm said:


>


That's gorgeous. The beauty of the stars, despite our smallness, reminds us of what can be ours.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Agile




----------



## V3n0M93




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## snail




----------



## 3053




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## chibs




----------



## shadowofambivalence




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Indigo Aria

Edit, I take it back. too far...

Second EDIT...I might as well make use of this post.



















They may be the most over rated band of all time, but I'm feelin' it right noww...


----------



## freeagen




----------



## Toska

Forgotten? More like burrowed in the darkest pits of your being, somewhere inside a grotesque moated castle in a padlocked box with a contracted Cerberus guarding it. Ooooh and alligators. And all kinds of nasty stuff. Yeah.


----------



## nevermore

Bluntress said:


>


Now that's some impressive facial dexterity! :shocked:


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## The Proof




----------



## Agile




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## SullenAesir

Kind of "emo"/cliché, but whatever... =(


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Cadenza

It's a gif, but still.


----------



## Memphisto




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Agile




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Toska




----------



## freeagen




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## snail

*sigh*


----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Toska




----------



## BloodiedDenizen




----------



## ladybugxD

It's a mix between this 








and this


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 1987




----------



## StanAlex

Plus


----------



## thistled bones

It's a budding flower, if you can't tell.


----------



## Toska




----------



## CountD

Innocent Civilian said:


> It's a budding flower, if you can't tell.


So female, but in a very cute way.

Here's mine~










I'm feeling like a magnificent bastard right now.


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Toska




----------



## Cadenza




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Drewbie

...if these corn cobs are still good.


----------



## Stephen




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Stephen




----------



## tuna




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Agile




----------



## Toska




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## tuna




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## NekoNinja

Bluntress said:


>


I feel like Ive seen this movie, but I don't remember which one it is.....


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Loki Grim




----------



## 3053




----------



## 1987




----------



## Toska

NekoNinja said:


> I feel like Ive seen this movie, but I don't remember which one it is.....


I think it is from Copolla's The Virgin Suicides though I'm not completely sure :s


----------



## Frosty

Bluntress said:


> I think it is from Copolla's The Virgin Suicides though I'm not completely sure :s


The first thing that came to mind when I saw that picture was Alice from _Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_. I don't think that's right, though.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## viva




----------



## Toska

NOM.


----------



## Indigo Aria

oops...


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053

Yes this is me


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Indigo Aria

Cruciferae said:


>


fuck. thank you.


----------



## avatarphen

that's about it =/


----------



## avatarphen

Troisi said:


>



It's upside down 


EDIT: sorry for double post~


----------



## freeagen




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Promethea




----------



## 3053




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## freeagen




----------



## tuna




----------



## Toska




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## barathrum




----------



## ILoveVampDiarys




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## 3053




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## tuna




----------



## Erudis




----------



## Jingo




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria

The Geologist is here, yo!


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

I love Urahara! he's so funny AND serious!


----------



## Monty

(isnt this image so beautiful? i found it while browsing deviantart, it was by someone named excaliburer. i loved the colors so i just had to post it here)


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## 69waystolove




----------



## tuna




----------



## 3053




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## SullenAesir




----------



## WickedQueen




----------



## tuna




----------



## Toska




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Raichan

n below is ''green tea'' mood


----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## cuppacoffee




----------



## 3053




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Riy

"Screw this I'm off to bed"


----------



## Heather White Karnas

stuff I gotta do today that I just don't really wanna do... but I have to.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Toska

Big bad wolf said:


>


Omg where is that from? I remember seeing that but I can't quite put my finger on where from... Disturbing


----------



## Azelll




----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Neon Knight




----------



## Monty

tuna said:


>


that looks exactly like a dream i had once


----------



## Heather White Karnas

I am feeling a little dizzy


----------



## 3053




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## YourVeryFlesh




----------



## Heather White Karnas

this is exactly how I feel right now... nothing more and nothing less. :bored:


----------



## Toska




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## Azelll

In unbarrible amount of pain!


----------



## 3053




----------



## Heather White Karnas

this is how I feel today: "OH FUCK!".... *shaking my damn head. Waiting for the shit to hit the fan.... even if it takes a while to affect me directly.. it will and I know it.. so "Oh Fuck."


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Simonetta

................................


----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska




----------



## Simonetta

...............................


----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## 3053




----------



## Indigo Aria

Happy labor day...


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## WickedQueen




----------



## Toska




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Heather White Karnas

I stayed home today with my girls who talked their dad into letting them stay home sick today without my consent (they seem fine to me honestly). Anyways.. I feel cuddly and sleepy today.. so I shall cuddle them up and nap today with them... It is an especially good day for that since it is chilly and gloomy outside.


----------



## Simonetta

......................


----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Nadine M. Viores

Trying to explain something to my boss about something he knows nothing about as well as something I already told him everything I know!... He doesn't really pay attention to our department and it's awkward when I tell him something and two days later after originally emailing him what I knew in the first place about something, he sends me the report ((which is confindential and I am not sure if I am supposed to see, especially since I wasn't actually involved in it)) asking me what I know about it! Poor guy, must be all worn out. 



Lots of school work this week, just had a test today.. public speech last friday... I'm ready for a holiday break! giggles... (^.^)










Giggles have some laughs too! (^.^) I just feel like being silly!


----------



## oxytocinjunkie




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Drewbie

I always knew I was some sort of mythical beast.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## tuna




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Toska




----------



## Cadenza




----------



## absent air




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## whyerr

...and then ...maaagic will swallow uuuuu


----------



## MonieJ

:dry:


----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## barathrum




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Donkey D Kong

MonieJ said:


>


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Ozzy10

not a picture but...


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## 3053




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## absent air




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ

I feel extremely bitchy tonight :/


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Toska




----------



## Promethea




----------



## 3053




----------



## Promethea




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Valiums

It's a wonderful mood.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## DevislAnegel54

I HATE GROUP PROJECTS!!!!


----------



## absent air




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Promethea




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Stephen




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## 3053




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## DevislAnegel54

AGHHH! I fucking hate everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Toska




----------



## viva




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Eerie




----------



## MuChApArAdOx




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## funcoolname




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## emerald sea




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## emerald sea




----------



## cuppacoffee




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Indigo Aria

I'm a spoiled little bastard who can't seem to learn to appreciate what I have. I want to feel what it's like on the losing end of the deal. Knock me down and hold me there. Make me bleed.

I want to feel rock bottom.


----------



## Heather White Karnas

*Scared* and trying to ignore the fear or the little voice deep down inside that is telling me that it's not going to be ok this time.. that I'm not going to have anymore chances to fulfill my ultimate purpose or do what's best or right.. no more opportunities to use my blessings or be a blessing... no more time to make a difference.. like my time is up.. and no matter what I do or don't do the outcome will still be the same one.. so get my house in order because nothing else matters at this time or point!.. that I can neither make up for lost time or mistakes or correct them. The only thing I can do is what is right from here till the end (my end or the whole end of everything for everyone ??? can't tell what the feeling means)... and it is scaring me to death and won't let me ignore it!!! 

One thing that has me thinking is that I am happier in my life than I ever have been!! REALLY! and I feel guilty for it.. I feel so scared that I am not deserving of it or that I am going against the very thing that has saved my life and my child's life to have my happiness... and maybe that's what has me worried.. It's like I now have a lot more to loose for the first time ever. Before the only thing I had to loose was a lot of work with very little pay off. Now i know what true happiness is and I don't want that to end.. not for me or for my kids.. or for anyone else that has found this happiness with me. (that includes but is not limited to my Chris) 

Don't get me wrong.. I love my kids and I love being a mom.. but it has been a very very hard row to hoe. One that has been so heartbreaking for everyone involved. It's only now that all that work is paying off and it is finally truly rewarding to be a mommy for both me and for my kids... everything makes sense in my life sort of. It's like now I know that what I've always wanted is in reach.. and I just have this extremely strong feeling that it's not going to happen. And I am being warned of the very thing that's going to keep it from not only me but everyone that I love. They will go through more trouble and pain because of me than the love and blessings that they deserve. I don't know.. maybe I'm just exhausted and am in that deep "too much thinking" mode.... Good Lord I hope so!! I really do!!

This may seem like a little too much drama for a simple mood thread but it is my heavy mood and all encompassing to my inner core type feeling that's been going on with me for a couple of days.. maybe like a week or so.. I actually do deal with a lot of life threatening illness in my family (my child and I both have had terminal diagnosises... although we are doing well and have been really healthy.. which is awesome and I am grateful for.) I mention that because it could be a reason for the strong feelings of doom.. there is just so much... so much to it!! 

I am just feeling a little overwhelmed with it all periodically, lately. Last couple of days it's a daily occurrence to have an overwhelming feeling of fear/despair... I think I need to quit stopping to think about it at all! That's when my fear spirals close to out of control. Honestly I never even talk about any of this.. I really never do.. not to strangers and not to loved ones.. I just never even think about it. But for some reason I am now.. and I can't stop. At least not tonight. and not last night... or the night before.. I have to get this off my chest.

Typically everyone looks at me and says.. "how do you deal with everything so well? I couldn't even imagine having to go through so much.. " and I agree most people probably couldn't.. and I say to myself "Why do you deal well with it all? Do you even know what's happening?" the answer is "NO!" and when my soul, or my mind, or my heart or whatever has been shutting it out finally figures it out or faces it as reality I am paralyzed with fear and appalled by what I'm seeing! Just like now.

So maybe I'd rather just be blissfully optimistic and believe in the less probably more positive possibilities!! It's worked so far... I hope that I am not hearing my final heads up that it's time to get prepared for what I've been putting off or out of my head not allowing it and all of its reality hurt me or my loved ones.. I really hope not! 

Why am I even sharing this on here? and now? I keep reading it and adding to it.. I don't know why.. and that scares me too.. like there's a reason for everything I am doing.. see? I'm being a total spaz.. gahh.

I hate these kinds of feelings because they seem more like an omen than a mood. Well.. I guess I'll know what is going on soon.. and if not then good.. I was just getting all worked up over nothing.. and that's what I hope!!

Please there is no need to comment on this to make me feel better.. that doesn't work for me.. The only comments that make me feel better are the ones that explain why I feel this way backed with proof of scientific studies and logic behind the theory that it's psychological and not supernatural. Maybe someone is familiar with this type of behavior in people with high stress situations and can show me some evidence that I could be experiencing some sort of well known syndrome or something. Maybe that's why I have posted all of this.. I don't know.

Not sure exactly what the truth is or what about it is right... but I'm going to try to get to the truth.. and shut this inner powerful feeling down with my answer to it! Feels scary though just like the picture!


----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## whyerr

ffffck,fffffck u too!


----------



## funcoolname




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Drewbie

I really wish I had a beer or 6 to numb me to all the ignorance people are spewing tonight.


----------



## snail




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Black Rabbit

_"A voice crying in the wilderness"_


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## snail




----------



## NekoNinja

Halloween troll face -


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria

I'm feeling a freedom tonight that's been lost for sooooo long. I think I know what's causing it. And I think I may finally be in a good place for a while now 

What a refreshing change


----------



## DevislAnegel54

:frustrating:


----------



## funcoolname

*IT'S FRIDAY!*


----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## ladybugxD




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Toska




----------



## 3053




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Valiums




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Drewbie

Double post?


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Bazinga187




----------



## Promethea




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## JenovaProject

TheLuckyOne said:


> I'm a spoiled little bastard who can't seem to learn to appreciate what I have. I want to feel what it's like on the losing end of the deal. Knock me down and hold me there. Make me bleed.
> 
> I want to feel rock bottom.


 



WOW..I like those words.


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## intrasearching




----------



## LucasM

(internet find)


----------



## bionic




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Toska




----------



## Kittann




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## RachelAn




----------



## Toska




----------



## Incline




----------



## 3053




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Heather White Karnas

tired... worried... scared... been fighting... not sure if I'm winning but still fighting... strong but getting worn out... thinkin' I'll be coming out of this battle changed and less of me left I'm afraid. Trying to be alert and focused and fire at the right enemies... and save the right victims... but starting to wonder if I am psychologically fatigued as well as physically and not sure I should even trust my own judgment with fire power anymore.. which in turn makes me feel vulnerable to attack. So yeah... paranoid goes along with that. As much as I want to go home and forget all about it.. I can't leave until the war is over and I am sure that we are secure from the threat... otherwise home will seem just as dangerous!! This is a metafore of how I truly feel right now.... about my love life... which in turn bleeds into all other areas of my life.


----------



## Toska




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## intrasearching




----------



## birthday

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n29/itcoolgirl/goya.jpg

It's graphic. You've been warned.


----------



## 3053




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Ace Face

How do you think I feel?


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Ace Face

@MonieJ I love Daria <3


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## BlissfulDreams




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Splintered in Her Head

TheLuckyOne said:


>


Yeah, me too...


----------



## sprinkles

BlissfulDreams said:


>


WHO ARE YOU and how did you draw a picture of me??

LOL just kidding. I'd thank that five times if I could but I guess once will have to do.


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## julia_irrlicht

It's 1 a.m. in Poland, so I'm going to sleeeeeeeeeep....


----------



## Abyss Soul

It's going to be a long, dreadful night.


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Toska




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## MonieJ

and it's Friday :/


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Indigo Aria

things that happened today brought them back.

I have to kill them this time.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Neon Knight

...in the same vein, I on the other hand am sleeping way too much lately and I wish I could some more


----------



## Splintered in Her Head

UGGG!! I wonder if some personalities are more prone to insomnia??


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Splintered in Her Head

Cruciferae said:


>


okay...who piss'd you off???


----------



## Drewbie

Splintered in Her Head said:


> okay...who piss'd you off???


People. People make me angry.


----------



## Splintered in Her Head

Cruciferae said:


> People. People make me angry.


 Oh, yeah. I hear you. Everywhere, everyday.


----------



## Aedesia

.


----------



## sprinkles

My pizza can't be vegetable!

Suwako demands explanation!!


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Dimensional Transition




----------



## viva




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Aedesia

.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Splintered in Her Head

..........


----------



## Fiori




----------



## clicheguevara

... I actually want you to.


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Eerie




----------



## bionic

Yup, I'm so over today.


----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Eerie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## Drewbie

Though, really, I only wish I looked hella sexy in a dress.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Cruciferae said:


> Though, really, I only wish I looked hella sexy in a dress.


How about that, so do I...


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Indigo Aria

And possibly able to stand up and slowly make my way out into the world?

We'll see, but it's okay right now :happy:


----------



## Eerie




----------



## soya

doop doop doop de doop​


----------



## Cindjor

i love the professor


----------



## Aedesia

.

.


----------



## Heather White Karnas

just like the picture.... I am like a child steady just playing with my toy that I love... happy as a lark... learning how it works and why I love it.. then when I let it too close it gets me all twisted up and hurts me. Now I don't know if I should play with it again Because of the work it takes to get this tangled mess straightened back up how it should be. Makes me frustrated and mad... then sad... and hurt my feelings that the toy I loved so much just hurt me. And even if I do play with it again I won't feel the same adoration for it. I hate to keep a toy that I don't want to play with... but I can't throw it away just yet. So that's my mood.


----------



## Toska




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## Splintered in Her Head

_"The Edge... there is no honest way to explain it because the only ones who really know where it is have gone over."
_Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

To forgive is to set a prisoner free and discover the prisoner was you


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Jade Albion said:


>


I used to give myself food poisoning to get out of school.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## whyerr

and








to b that way


----------



## Eerie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Eerie




----------



## L'Empereur

shtm said:


>


While you drown in the ocean?


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Eerie




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Nostalgic

Eerie said:


>


Ha, I always feel like that too XD


----------



## Toska




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Aedesia




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Indigo Aria

_"If the rule you followed brought you to this, of what use was that rule?"_

New rule...better results?


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Drewbie

Ron saving Harry by *Hillary-CW on deviantART


----------



## Swelly




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Abyss Soul

Well, after returning from a rather brief retirement, this illustrates my current mood.


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Toska




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## luemb

Water abstract. In space no-one can hear you scream by Mukumbura, on Flickr


----------



## Aedesia

..


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Toska




----------



## Indigo Aria

O

M

G


I have sooooo much to do with my life...


----------



## Toska




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Donkey D Kong

>Download After Effects CS5
>Install it
>It doesn't work


----------



## snail




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Fizz

Toska said:


>


She's my hero. I need to start taking pictures like that for the hell of it.


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Indigo Aria

shtm said:


>


I'm going to steal this, because it's unbelievably appropriate


----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Dimensional Transition




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Erudis




----------



## clicheguevara




----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Indigo Aria

You can't f'ing stop me now.

[no one was in that car btw...]


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## snail




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Toska




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## BlueG




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Eerie




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## sprinkles

Actually no, I'm kidding. More like this:


----------



## whyerr




----------



## Indigo Aria




----------



## Toska




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Chwimleian

:happy:


----------



## Eerie




----------



## snail




----------



## silmarillion

Indigo Aria said:


>


----------



## Drewbie

thirsty.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## 3053




----------



## MonieJ

MiriMiriAru said:


> Really? It's like super easy. It was designed to be... although, the language it's used to write is super hard...
> 
> This picture isn't really my mood, but it has inspired my current mood...


Ja now that I have the writing pattern down(kinda) it's pretty cool.
Speaking it is fairly easy I think, double consonants get me sometimes though.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Dimensional Transition




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## Eerie




----------



## LotusBlossom




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## snail




----------



## reletative

Kayness said:


>


soooo are you the one on the top or the bottom?


----------



## paintfish




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Longdove

Kayness said:


>


Does @Fizz know about this?


----------



## Fizz

Longdove said:


> Does @Fizz know about this?


Actually I'm the dog on top. I wasn't aware someone took a picture of me without my consent.


----------



## Longdove

Fizz said:


> Actually I'm the dog on top. I wasn't aware someone took a picture of me without my consent.


Anything with you in it as hot as hell, and I'm going to be googling for more of it all night.


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Longdove




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## whyerr




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Moon_Child




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## snail




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Stephen




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## koalaroo

^ 

LOL


----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Longdove




----------



## Eerie

lol. yep. basically.


----------



## Fiori




----------



## nomnomcornships




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## knittigan




----------



## bowieownsmysoul

*Kat Drinking Foreign Beer Find Words Now Damnit Om Nom NOm*









I got an error message and had to type words.


----------



## Undeclared

It's spring break and I don't know what to do with muhselfs.

so...


----------



## Stephen




----------



## LotusBlossom




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Longdove




----------



## Stephen




----------



## waitwhat...




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## CrabbyPaws




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Longdove

CrabbyPaws said:


>


----------



## Fizz

Facebook in a nutshell.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face

Can I not watch My Little Pony in peace? :/ Shit, son!


----------



## NingenExp




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## emerald sea




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Ace Face

Tawanda said:


>


:/ Send me a PM if you want to talk or vent.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Fiori




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## SilentScream

Expecting to be asked  

Yay! Job interview day.


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## luxurieux




----------



## viva




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Lightlilly




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## IAmMe2010

Awwww, none of my gifs are working


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Fiori




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## luxurieux




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Fiori




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Longdove




----------



## knittigan

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Heather White Karnas

I am the kittehs.. hehe


----------



## Ablysmal

Not really how I'm feeling, but I think this may relate to someone


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## Ace Face

This isn't really my mood, but it made me LOL.


----------



## Incline




----------



## Frosty




----------



## knittigan




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## knittigan




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Frosty




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Agent Blackout




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Toska




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## reletative




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## starri




----------



## Toska




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## liza_200




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## RachelAn




----------



## IAmMe2010




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Eerie




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Redline




----------



## Toska




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Agent Blackout




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Eerie

reaction to 3.0! it's a little bright though but that's okay ^_^


----------



## Redline




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Ntuitive




----------



## Incline




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Agent Blackout

Celebration!


----------



## Cheveyo

kaleidoscope said:


>


----------



## Heather White Karnas




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## luxurieux




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Ntuitive




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Ace Face

Am I sexy yet?! xD


----------



## Agent Blackout

I was hanging out with a friend today. She dressed HOT. The whole time, I felt like Thor or Loki (take your pick...)


----------



## Promethea




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Lachesis

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Pete The Lich




----------



## nolla




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Peppermint Mocha

:sad:


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## snail




----------



## Disillusioned Dreamfish

*'"ALLERGY^SEASON"'*


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Planisphere

"Whaaaat?!"


----------



## wiarumas

10 char


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Misha




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Fizz




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Eerie




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## elle vs

..........


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## bromide




----------



## Rauder




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## quadrivium




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Baby Spidey

10characters


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Incline




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## kaleidoscope

@Ace Face

All your gifs are SEXY AS HELL. What are you doing to me :frustrating:


----------



## 3053




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Rauder

There's a lot of people coming soon by invitation of my father. Thus...










That should be enough for them.


*EDIT: *Goddamn, I didn't know my ESFJ aunt would come... she's cracking a lot of REALLY GOOD jokes, my belly is hurting of laughing so much... what a pleasant surprise. :laughing:


----------



## Eerie




----------



## elle vs

.


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Tyche

Alternatively,










And now this


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## elle vs




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## cinnabon




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## elle vs

paper lilies said:


>


I love Ghost World!


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## SilentScream

*don't view if you don't like fake blood*


* *


----------



## elle vs




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Promethea




----------



## kaleidoscope

Edited 10char


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## quadrivium




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Dalien

lol


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Eerie




----------



## CrabbyPaws




----------



## Laguna




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## elle vs




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## shampoo

Jawz said:


> *don't view if you don't like fake blood*
> 
> * *


that.....was.....painful!


----------



## shampoo




----------



## SilentScream

shampoo said:


> that.....was.....painful!


Hence the warning, little one !


----------



## elle vs




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## emerald sea




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Bazinga187




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SophiaScorpia

I feel anxious but I don't know why. :frustrating:


----------



## Word Dispenser

SophiaScorpia said:


> I feel anxious but I don't know why. :frustrating:


I hate it when that happens to me. It's usually when I'm in a rut. 

Here's my mood:


----------



## Dalien




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## SophiaScorpia

Hmmm.. interesting.


----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## quadrivium

Ace Face said:


>


Yeah, me too.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Dalien

Promethea said:


>


This makes me feel and my thoughts went sailing...


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## elle vs




----------



## DomNapoleon

elle vs said:


>


That one is from *Stewi loves Louis* ahahah Has anyone stolen your teddy bear? :kitteh:


----------



## elle vs

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> That one is from *Stewi loves Louis* ahahah Has anyone stolen your teddy bear? :kitteh:


...hmm, in a way you could say that... not so much stolen though as it is lost...

I don't know, someone posted this on Imgur after they saw their grandpa doing it with his 78 year old girlfriend. I just thought to myself, 'I feel slightly disturbed by something as well'... and then I posted Stewie in this thread.


----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Tyche




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## elle vs




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Eerie




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## garmonbozia




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Beat_Crusader

http://severeweatherproject.edublog...-gaviota-36-lightning-lulu-11x14-l-rm4jlr.jpg


----------



## nakkinaama

BeauGarcon said:


>


o_o


----------



## Fienigma

Svensenberg said:


> There has been lots of arson in the past week in the neighboring counties where I live, and now there is a huge 2,000 acre wildfire that is threatening Colorado Springs.
> View attachment 40875


You're using it wrong


----------



## Svensenberg

Fienigma said:


> You're using it wrong


You are quite right. Allow me to try again:


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Laguna




----------



## elle vs




----------



## Angeni




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## violetta

shampoo said:


> *SHAKES YOU UP*
> 
> why so glum, i want you looking like this!


o my godddddd shampooooo this is HILLLAAARIOUSSSS!!!!


----------



## shampoo

violetta said:


> o my godddddd shampooooo this is HILLLAAARIOUSSSS!!!!



:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :laughing:

^^^ you even put a picture :shocked::shocked:
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9


----------



## shampoo

Jawz said:


>


finally a picture without blood!! :wink:


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Beat_Crusader

http://whoisnicklang.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/thoughts-31.jpg


----------



## Laguna




----------



## cinnabon




----------



## Tam Q




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## elle vs




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## SophiaScorpia

Yippee!!!


----------



## 3053




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## eli




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## Incline




----------



## Eerie




----------



## MsBossyPants




----------



## coquelicot




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Eerie




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Proteus




----------



## AstralSoldier

This is really a life philosophy, for all persons, places, and things that are outside my subjective thoughts and intrigue.


----------



## AstralSoldier




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Eerie




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Dalien

Must be those sudden stops! lmao


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Incline




----------



## shalom




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Planisphere

Jawz said:


> * *


Well, I didn't need sleep anyway. Nope.


* *


----------



## SilentScream

NovaStar said:


> Well, I didn't need sleep anyway. Nope.
> 
> 
> * *



* *















ENTP's ... just can't resist the mystery can .. can they?


----------



## Planisphere

Jawz said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP's ... just can't resist the mystery can .. can they?


Aww, it's an adorable model of this thing:


* *













Don't blink.


----------



## Dalien

Somewhere between here and there...


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## paper lilies




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## viva

Snuggly! :c


----------



## INFantP

[SUB]







[/SUB]


----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## turmauge

I saw my ESTP today and we did exactly this:












We both went to bed covered in bruises.....


----------



## paper lilies




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## INFantP

*Feel like rocking out to Queen*


----------



## Baby Spidey

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Helios




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## chimeric




----------



## ruth2ten

*Contemplating*


----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Laguna

:laughing:


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## BeauGarcon

I'm the dog and the gentleman is the part of me that is not seen, he or it is both my mind and feeling, but I dislike him, I prefer to be a dog.
Being a dog is very hard when you have those eyes looking at you.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

I feel lazy and tired...


----------



## Laguna




----------



## quadrivium




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## ruth2ten




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## SilentScream

* *


----------



## Baby Spidey

......


----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Helios




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Tyche




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## SilentScream

Post #: 10,000.


----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Holgrave

and


----------



## Toska




----------



## Vicissitude




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## VictoriaB




----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## Baby Spidey

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Planisphere

"I don't wanna hear this shit!"


----------



## Helios




----------



## Baby Spidey

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## VictoriaB




----------



## illicit iridescence

(Is there a way to prevent these pics from showing up so small when you attach them?)


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Beat_Crusader




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Baby Spidey

_Here is the artist's tumblr. He must be credited for his amazing work._​


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## quadrivium




----------



## knittigan




----------



## Coyote

+


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Holgrave




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## emerald sea

Ablysmal said:


>


ditto!!

and...


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## Helios




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Enkidu

Ugh. Some days I feel like a walking contradiction


----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Drewbie

picture of my entire life


----------



## Helios




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## Helios




----------



## Penelope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Baby Spidey

_Emmanuel Malin
_​


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Inspector Kate said:


> I thought it would be fun to start a thread where communicate through images only. Post images of you thoughts, mood, feelings, whatever.


----------



## Penelope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## Kore

View attachment 45761


----------



## Vicissitude




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Holgrave




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Pucca

It just depends on how long you wish to be screwed.


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## turmauge

Herp derp I don't want to go to werkkkkk
THREE DAYS TIL I'M ON VACATION


----------



## BeauGarcon




----------



## BeauGarcon

La Petite Sirène said:


>


A pure image like this gets less thanks than cheesy, contrived, pop images in this topic. XD


----------



## zallla




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Holgrave




----------



## Drewbie

My whole life:


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## illicit iridescence

:dry:


----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Helios




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## zallla

happy today, could dance the Chandler dance roud:


----------



## nakkinaama

So, the people who post pictures of pairs lying naked in a shared bed are in the mood? Like, for sex? Fascinating.


----------



## 3053




----------



## Planisphere

NeonBomb said:


> * *


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Helios




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Planisphere

Me being gang-raped by a dozen guys in an MMORPG:


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## zallla

From _Billy Elliot_, one of my favorite movies _ever_! :crazy:


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## SilentScream

My surgeon suggested I undergo 3 surgeries over the next 4 months :/ 










My gut reaction:










My internal state:










My external face:


----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Penelope




----------



## VictoriaB




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Laguna




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## Dolorous Haze

:kitteh:


----------



## Penelope




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Incline




----------



## 3053




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Promethea

*Erhmagerd! 












Mah Gehrbsun!*​


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I'm watching my favourite youtube celebrity's videos and laughing so hard.


----------



## Pucca




----------



## Promethea

(Thanks for maken dis :3)

And:








Because it just fits tew well. :3


----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Enkidu

More like this lol


* *




Zaku!


----------



## refugee




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Penelope




----------



## zallla




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Eerie




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Southpaw27




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Sonny




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Tyche




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## Penelope

makes me laugh so much


----------



## gatsby




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## illicit iridescence

Jawz said:


>


So love those colors. Omg.


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## violetscarletblue




----------



## SilentScream

I beat my ENTJ brother and ESTJ dad at a couple of casual games of table tennis today


----------



## gatsby




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Penelope




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Proteus




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Helios




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## William I am

10chars


----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Penelope

Looking forward to my meeting with the board of health . . .


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Helios

@Crono91 this is the image I get when I think of you and your tree metaphors.


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## m73m95




----------



## shampoo




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## TranceMan

Normal people bore me to death with their pointless squabble.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Antipode

FacelessBeauty said:


> @_Crono91_ this is the image I get when I think of you and your tree metaphors.


How dare you, young one.


----------



## gatsby




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Michael Nihil




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Penelope




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## zallla

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gatsby

Because.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Eerie




----------



## NingenExp

*Exactly how I feel about typing me
*


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Sonny




----------



## gatsby




----------



## zallla

Existence is and has always been but it is empty. Everything including me is an illusion.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Eerie




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Penelope




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Blacc_Butterfly




----------



## gatsby




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Proteus




----------



## marckos

Really guys?...REALLY?


----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Laguna

:happy:


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## marckos

.........:dry:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

marckos said:


> .........:dry:


This is just...adorable, and cute. Though it looks like you aren't feeling very well and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Pucca




----------



## marckos




----------



## Sonny




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## elf

Click on the image for a larger view.


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Coyote




----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## marckos

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## SilentScream

What I feel like doing:









What I end up doing:


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Pucca




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Kito




----------



## marckos

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Kelvin




----------



## knittigan




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Helios




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## gatsby




----------



## marckos

Im feeling something....maybe...maybe not.


----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## chimeric




----------



## Le Beau Coeur

chimeric said:


> View attachment 50494


This is unbelievably adorable.


----------



## gatsby




----------



## gnudung




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## gnudung




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## knittigan




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## TranceMan




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## marckos




----------



## Le Beau Coeur




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## gnudung




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## friendly80sfan




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## .17485




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Drewbie

Listening to The Origin of Love for the first time:


----------



## Planisphere

Decide to take an hour-long nap at 4 because not feeling well. Wake up later and look at clock... it's midnight.


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Kincsem

http://www.dreamstime.com/huh-owl-thumb282005.jpg


----------



## RachelAn




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## mushr00m

:angry:


----------



## StellarTwirl




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Incline




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Ablysmal




----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## rd93




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## bromide




----------



## Kito




----------



## Sonny




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Eerie




----------



## mushr00m

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## mushr00m

kaleidoscope said:


>


I can't stop staring at this one. Gives me goosebumps. In a good way.


----------



## kaleidoscope

mushr00m said:


> I can't stop staring at this one. Gives me goosebumps. In a good way.


I know right?  I can just imagine the actual scene, perfectly silent.. but charged with emotions.


----------



## mushr00m

kaleidoscope said:


> I know right?  I can just imagine the actual scene, perfectly silent.. but charged with emotions.


Definitely. Something just really touching almost inexplainable. Yeah, its moments like those where you forget everything around you exists, just for a moment...


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Pucca




----------



## TranceMan

My android tablet came in the mail today.


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Kito




----------



## Planisphere

Kito said:


>










"Some Sims take joy in things ordinary Sims might otherwise overlook." (Sims 3)


----------



## Kito

NovaStar said:


> "Some Sims take joy in things ordinary Sims might otherwise overlook." (Sims 3)


Woah, that's crazy, I'm literally installing Sims 3 right now. Not for the first time, the damn thing broke so I'm doing it all over again. xD

That quote sounds very much like the people in this thread (and all over this site)!


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Sonny




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Kito




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kelvin




----------



## Longdove




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Sonny




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kito




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## hulia




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Helios




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Planisphere

I might not like his music, but this was hilarious:


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Planisphere

Oh, extroverts. When will you learn?


----------



## StellarTwirl

:kitteh:


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Pucca




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## 3053




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## gatsby

Hey 2 am, it's been a while:


----------



## Sonny




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## knittigan




----------



## Sonny




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Kito

Bittersweet embrace...


----------



## Tater Tot

FIERCE


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Sonny




----------



## puppies454

How do you make photos big, anyway?


----------



## Kito

puppies454 said:


> View attachment 55441
> 
> 
> How do you make photos big, anyway?


If you use a link instead of uploading it, it usually ends up bigger. No idea why it comes out so small when uploaded from your computer.


----------



## Nightshade




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Tater Tot




----------



## Kito




----------



## gatsby




----------



## hulia

Tater Tot said:


>


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Nightshade




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Helios




----------



## Nightshade




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## Helios




----------



## Synched




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Heather White Karnas

no fight left.


----------



## Kito




----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## FancyProseStyle

http://i.newsarama.com/images/Jimenez-Wonder-Woman-Call-to-Arms.jpg


----------



## Nightshade




----------



## Kito




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## rarelyrachel




----------



## 3053




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## marckos




----------



## Drewbie

Not so much my actual mood but the mood I'm working towards:


----------



## Sarcastic




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Sonny




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Helios




----------



## Planisphere

Me walking to the bookstore this morning after the New Years party I was forced to go to last night:


----------



## Kito




----------



## Incline




----------



## knittigan




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Planisphere

*We're


----------



## Shadowlight




----------



## FlightsOfFancy




----------



## Laguna




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Eerie




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## dreamermiki

i feel like something bad is going to happen... o.o


----------



## Eerie




----------



## illicit iridescence




----------



## Proteus




----------



## hela




----------



## Incline




----------



## Eerie




----------



## BooksandButterflies




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Pucca

Ummm...so.. @Sonny...you feel...HAWT? roud:


----------



## Sonny

Pucca said:


> Ummm...so.. @Sonny...you feel...HAWT? roud:


:laughing:

You a Vampire Diaries fangirl too? XD


----------



## Pucca

Sonny said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You a Vampire Diaries fangirl too? XD


Hahaha, well, not really. I just started watching it a few days ago. Hardly time to be a fangirl.  
Though I must admit, that show is chock full of the handsome and the beautiful!! :tongue:


----------



## Helios

Pucca said:


> Ummm...so.. @_Sonny_...you feel...HAWT? roud:





Sonny said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You a Vampire Diaries fangirl too? XD



Vampire Diaries, you say?


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Promethea

gatsby said:


>


I couldn't stop watching this thing for like.. an abnormally long amt of time.


----------



## zallla




----------



## Pucca




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Helios




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Sonny




----------



## RachelAn

​


----------



## Dracarys




----------



## hela




----------



## Tater Tot




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Evasive8991

Followed by this one hahaha


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Helios




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Planisphere

Intervened in an argument today between two competing philosophies (which one should be seriously considered) with this:


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## INFantP




----------



## marckos




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Synched

NovaStar said:


> Intervened in an argument today between two competing philosophies (which one should be seriously considered) with this:


Your avatar made your post kinda hilarious. I can already see you standing in the middle. And you'd be all "I WIN!".

Also, I love your avatar!


----------



## Dracarys




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Helios




----------



## Dark NiTe




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Nastorm




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Sonny




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Laguna




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Pucca

Quickly followed by...











:crazy:


----------



## gatsby




----------



## Danse Macabre

Also, I took this picture during a handful of days last year when I remembered how it feels to love being alive.


----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## BlackMoonlight




----------



## Helios




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Helios




----------



## Sonny

​


----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Eerie

<3


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Brian1




----------



## phony




----------



## phony




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Sonny




----------



## 3053




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Frosty




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Eerie




----------



## BlissfulDreams




----------



## Alumina




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## jayyy




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Laguna




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Sonny




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Sonny

roud:


----------



## Helios




----------



## Ace Face

* *


----------



## Helios




----------



## Sonny




----------



## SocioApathetic

After being forced to spend most of the week in bed, post-op:


----------



## Helios

Rest in peace grandma. Even though I barely knew you and you didn't speak a word of English, I'm really going to miss you.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## an absurd man

Me when stressed


----------



## Laguna




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Helios

Sonny said:


>


----------



## timeless




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Love




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Danse Macabre




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Dr.Horrible

click the photo for a larger image


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Fern




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Antipode




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Fern




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## cityofcircuits

Working on poetry literally all night....:crazy:
I.am.burned.out. And yes, I drank as well. All influenced my grandpa's death? Probably.


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Kyo




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Fern




----------



## Kyo




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## sorin500

Nice.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## gatsby

REVENGE!!:angry: There will be... *[SUB]revenge[/SUB]*.


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## dragthewaters




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Fleetfoot

Unfortunately no picture can describe what I feel, which is insurmountable jealously of one person who has absolutely everything I desire, and I sit and watch in the corner with nothing. Maybe this describes it:

http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/150...ge_explosion_by_blademastertigrex-d39o5xs.png


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## indigoice




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Fern




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I think this could be a good idea to borrow for a personal art project. Track your moods and emotions through one calendar year with an image each day. I think you'd end up with a unique collage. You could interpret it and look for patterns in the images.

Here's my current mood, in an image:










It's actually wonderfully accurate, and depicts a lot about me and my life in general. I should print it and put it on my door.


----------



## Helios




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Doctor Sleep




----------



## Laguna




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Kyo




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## gatsby

If only I had a potted plant. Justice would be served.


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Helios




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Kito




----------



## mushr00m

Im dying of lack of colour in my life.


----------



## gatsby




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Alumina




----------



## benoticed




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I dare someone to interpret this.


----------



## Shabby




----------



## DemonD




----------



## VioletTru




----------



## Lev

Just woke up.

It's the one day I devoted to restoration. I rarely do that but was starting to spaz. I tried sleeping for 15 hours to recover from several days of lack of sleep. It's the one and only day my phone decided to have a seizure all day.

Checked my phone.

(24 missed calls - 6 new voicemails - 33 new emails - 45 new text messages - 7 skype messages)

The majority of which were asking me, *CAN YOU HELP ME!*, regarding some coding issue, some language translation needed, transportation issue, software related help - everything that APPARENTLY could NOT wait until I woke up.



I woke just in time to answer one inbound call.
*Hey, are you awake, I have a question!*










I don't even know what my actual mood is....


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Helios




----------



## ForsakenMe

wutever


----------



## Fern




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Pucca

I alternate between this...











And this...


----------



## Helios

This is just life in a nutshell.


----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

If y'all have experience with depression, you know that feeling when those storm clouds up there start a-brewin'.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Helios

One day this will be a signature picture.


----------



## MyEmuHasEscaped

I couldn't decide...I mean, I'm the most decisive type so I realize this is an odd alien experience :shocked:.....:dry:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I hate reading the newspaper.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

^ My place actually looked quite similar to that this past semester.


----------



## Kyo




----------



## Shabby




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Helios

After wasting a good hour of my time explaining chi-square and null hypothesis to you, you just bullshit your data for the lab anyway?


----------



## Laguna




----------



## NT the DC




----------



## Quietude




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lev




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shabby

How I felt when I handed in my last final paper today:


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Johnston




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Shabby

How I feel toward my cats every morning:


----------



## Helios




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## wisterias




----------



## confetti.time




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Quietude




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 72785


----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Pod




----------



## Helios




----------



## Dolorous Haze

Pavane said:


>


I take it you've graduated? :tongue:


----------



## Helios

Dolorous Haze said:


> I take it you've graduated? :tongue:


Nah, two weeks, but I am exempt from almost all of my finals and stuff. School is practically over though. XD


----------



## wisterias




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

^ lolwut? Explain.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Helios




----------



## sisnerozt




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## sisnerozt




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Kito




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Updated mood:


----------



## Weaselz




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## SirenaChitzoph




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## neonolive




----------



## foi_unbound

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQn5XOWHLn4KeHyR5d6sP17PmKjoaX8359AzKJ3qyX8Ndfmzjiaww


----------



## neonolive




----------



## Flatlander




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Recede




----------



## Pod




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Kyo




----------



## neonolive

Gastropod said:


>


jesus! That is DISTURBING in a beautiful way.


----------



## Sonny

*cough*


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Recede




----------



## neonolive




----------



## Cael




----------



## an absurd man

Always after a run


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Lev

NO NO NO.


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Helios




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Recede




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## benoticed




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Recede




----------



## Shabby




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Flatlander




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Recede




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Quietude




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Recede




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Symbolie




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Flatlander




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Flatlander

kaleidoscope said:


>


----------



## leftbanke




----------



## HouseOfFlux




----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## MyName




----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## Kyo




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Shabby




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## cityofcircuits

mushr00m said:


>


Hmmmm what are you up to @Mushroom ?


----------



## mushr00m

cityofcircuits said:


> Hmmmm what are you up to @_Mushroom_ ?


:tongue:I'm concocting some chemical metaphor! It's gonna be explosive :crazy::ninja:
Allow me to cast a good spell in your direction!


----------



## cityofcircuits

mushr00m said:


> :tongue:I'm concocting some chemical metaphor! It's gonna be explosive :crazy::ninja:
> Allow me to cast a good spell in your direction!


I could use it. Although I'm not sure how well your spell will interact with alcohol:tongue:
I'm already kind of under a spell of sorts haha.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

@mushr00m, what happens if I eat you? Do I go into a psychotropic trance, or do I become larger or get an extra life? :laughing:


----------



## mushr00m

cityofcircuits said:


> I could use it. Although I'm not sure how well your spell will interact with alcohol:tongue:
> I'm already kind of under a spell of sorts haha.


Even better! This spell brings about the best getting drunk feeling you can get! Trust me, this stuff would be flying off the shelves if the public at large knew about it! Oh shit :shocked:



Monsieur Melancholy said:


> @_mushr00m_, what happens if I eat you? Do I go into a psychotropic trance, or do I become larger or get an extra life? :laughing:


Erm if you eat me, erm, you just start seeing elephants in pink furry costumes dancing around with cocktails! That's exactly what happens! :tongue:


----------



## cityofcircuits

@mushr00m

Bring it over, I could use it.roud:


----------



## mushr00m

cityofcircuits said:


> @mushr00m
> 
> Bring it over, I could use it.roud:


I better get to work. It's gonna be a busy day! 
How many to order?


----------



## cityofcircuits

mushr00m said:


> I better get to work. It's gonna be a busy day!
> How many to order?


Ummmm.....I'll take all that you can make. Do you know what the vice for type 7's is? Yep, Gluttony. I'll take it all atm......


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Flatlander said:


>


Lovin' the drool and the stubble. Really emphasizes the feeling. Excellent.


----------



## 6007

View attachment 74813


----------



## Flatlander

Shabby said:


>


General rule of human society: Where you defy every existing label, new labels are created.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## SocioApathetic

Flatlander said:


> Where you defy every existing label, new labels are created.


Which means that, since the gif does not actually contain the words "every *exisiting *label" but rather "every label", @Shabby will also defy the newly created ones as well, as they fall under the category of "every label" (including ones coined in the past, present, and future).

Semantics, brother.


----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Flatlander

SocioApathetic said:


> Which means that, since the gif does not actually contain the words "every *exisiting *label" but rather "every label", @_Shabby_ will also defy the newly created ones as well, as they fall under the category of "every label" (including ones coined in the past, present, and future).
> 
> Semantics, brother.


In order to defy every label, and be something that can exist within the human scope, you have to not exist.


----------



## SocioApathetic

Flatlander said:


> In order to defy every label, and be something that can exist within the human scope, you have to not exist.


Is each quality or characteristic wholly captured in its chosen label? Do those qualities and characteristics exist only because they have been given a label? Or can one be a certain way without fully embodying the label which it is given (which comes with positive/negative connotation, stigma, etc.)? 

Labels do not validate the existence of lifestyle choices, personality traits, or states of mind. They only attempt at capturing as accurately as possible the sentiments behind them through the lens of society and its relevant culture (subjective and varying).

Concepts do exist beyond their labels. You can exist well within the human scope without becoming the labels others impose on you.


----------



## Flatlander

SocioApathetic said:


> Is each quality or characteristic wholly captured in its chosen label? Do those qualities and characteristics exist only because they have been given a label? Or can one be a certain way without fully embodying the label which it is given (which comes with positive/negative connotation, stigma, etc.)?
> 
> Labels do not validate the existence of lifestyle choices, personality traits, or states of mind. They only attempt at capturing as accurately as possible the sentiments behind them through the lens of society and its relevant culture (subjective and varying).
> 
> Concepts do exist beyond their labels. You can exist well within the human scope without becoming the labels others impose on you.


What is a label?


----------



## elpis




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kito

The inevitability of death and the urge to make use of the one chance we were given.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Kito said:


> The inevitability of death and the urge to make use of the one chance we were given.


I want that on my tombstone. That or a troll face.


----------



## Kyora




----------



## SocioApathetic

How I have been feeling lately chasing possible book ideas:


----------



## Shabby




----------



## 3053




----------



## Kito




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Sonny

Pavane said:


> I will never understand your clown fetish.


It's representitive =p


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## elpis




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Dolorous Haze

I've just finished my exams! I never have to wear my stupid uniform again. YAY.


----------



## 6007




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Pucca




----------



## lazyafternoons




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Flatlander




----------



## Fish Launcher

Here's a picture that describes my mood...


----------



## Shabby




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Laguna




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## 6007




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Shabby

Texas abortion bill fails to pass after 11-hour Wendy Davis filibuster


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Selene




----------



## 6007




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Helios




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## 6007




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## wormy




----------



## 6007




----------



## Lacryma




----------



## Kito




----------



## Cael




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Laguna

:happy:


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Brian1

And to take the joke further, in this political statement of the red and the blue, could the 2 be the hapless third party that never wins?



Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I really like this.
> 
> Judging by the blue and red, might this be construed as a political statement?


----------



## Shabby




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## elpis




----------



## 6007

caffeine withdrawal; this is porn to me.


----------



## elpis




----------



## Planisphere

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Shabby




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## TwistedMuses

I. JUST. COULDN'T. HANDLE. MYSELF. FROM. AAAAAH. 
:crazy:


----------



## elpis




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Aquamarine

Fallen Archetype said:


>


Interesting that your picture is similar to mine in what it is portraying.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Fallen Archetype

Powerhouse said:


> Interesting that your picture is similar to mine in what it is portraying.


I hadn't even noticed that. I have a feeling our intent behind the pictures we posted isn't the same but yes, it _is_ interesting that we posted visually similar ones.


----------



## 6007

caffeine withdrawal, you suck ace.


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Shabby




----------



## 6007




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Hoff




----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## elpis




----------



## MinusLeven




----------



## Pixzelina




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## 6007




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Thief Noctis




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## elpis




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

YOU NEVER NEVER EVER EVER EVER WAKE ME UP IN THAT WAY EVER EVER NEVER EVER :angry:


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength




----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

Monsieur Melancholy said:


>


Aww Don cover those eyes, you just have to beelieeeve~!


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

Tawanda said:


>


Haha! I so want to do this now.

I like how the other guy is like 'yea, okay, whatever man' *thumbs up*


----------



## Shabby




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m

Wanna ride on the highway...


----------



## HouseOfFlux




----------



## TwistedMuses

Pal on the right.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Nostalgic

Dat face. :kitteh:


----------



## HouseOfFlux

​oh god hold me


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Frosty




----------



## 6007




----------



## Thief Noctis

Hey, it's a png file so it counts as a picture lol.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Kito




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Frosty




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## elpis




----------



## TwistedMuses

Monsieur Melancholy said:


>


I am about to flippin squish my screen!
OHMYGOD! :blushed:
Cuteness overload! System shut down! 
*faints*


----------



## Annwuzhere




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Thief Noctis




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Shabby




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Accidie




----------



## 6007

all day. every day.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Thief Noctis




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Azure_Sky




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Proteus




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## bombsaway




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## 6007




----------



## Accidie




----------



## elpis




----------



## koenigscat




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Helios




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## All in Twilight




----------



## Planisphere

* *


----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Accidie




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Mentally, and almost physically.


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Accidie




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

"WHERE'S THE INFORMATION?!?!"

The type 5 in ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Accidie




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Sonny




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## elpis




----------



## Kito




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Shabby




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Kito




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Helios




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Nostalgic

"Damn humans. I'll be in my box."


----------



## Brian1

I'm bored, and, well you know the song:


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Meekers




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## elpis




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Promethea

roud::laughing:roud::laughing:

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Helios




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Fern




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## elpis




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT

Somehow


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Hjordis




----------



## JamesSteal




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Kito




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Kito said:


>












I just purchased this bottle yesterday ;-)


----------



## 6007




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Frosty




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## JamesSteal




----------



## spoo93




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Eerie




----------



## elpis




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Chris Knight




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Kyo




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Thief Noctis




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Nostalgic

Monsieur Melancholy said:


>


Can I get that recipe too?


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Flatlander




----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## spoo93




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Shabby




----------



## Frosty

Sincerely.


----------



## Tater Tot

I'm the kitten tbh


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Frosty




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## TranceMan




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Echoe




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Accidie




----------



## elpis




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## KaleidoskopicVision




----------



## Incline




----------



## Aquamarine

TwistedMuses said:


> SHUT UP.
> 
> I AM FABULOUS.


Dat cactus...


----------



## TwistedMuses

Powerhouse said:


> Dat cactus...


Dat Cera!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## TwistedMuses

When I am mad, karma's a bitch!


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Pixzelina




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Accidie




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Fallen Archetype




----------



## Neitophen




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## 6007




----------



## elpis




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Kyo




----------



## 6007




----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII




----------



## Lacrimosa

​


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## 6007




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## PaladinX




----------



## deesu




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Eerie




----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Fern




----------



## Laguna

My heart is bursting with love. Love- I'm feeling it. There is always capacity for love- it is exponential. Muddled with logistics and unexpected forces- never negates love- it's power, magnificence and authenticity. I love you- you- you- you. I do love.


----------



## Laguna

_don't fuck with the Den Mother. This her LIFE man!_


----------



## INTJellectual

I'm walkin' on sunshine, woah oh


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Quietude

Maybe I'll be more productive tomorrow.


----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Choice




----------



## Pixzelina




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Waiting happily.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Frosty: This eye thing is hypnotic!  I find myself staring at it like an idiot...


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Promethea




----------



## PolystyreneMan




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Breaking out of a mold. Yet going back to something before.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Damagedfinger

That's you smiling.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## 6007

except change the hair and makeup because I look like a mess


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## elpis




----------



## 6007




----------



## misterjc0612




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Wosush




----------



## gatsby




----------



## Meekers




----------



## lilimarleen




----------



## 3053




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Lacryma




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## Promethea




----------



## 6007

Promethea said:


>


but
but...


----------



## 6007




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Helios




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Kyo




----------



## SisOfNight




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

mushr00m said:


>


Cool image!! Perfectly reflects my mood as well.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Word Dispenser




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## Fern




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Dolorous Haze




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Elliot




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Pucca




----------



## an absurd man

thanks to ^


----------



## Fern




----------



## Laguna




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Eerie




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## blood roots




----------



## 6007




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Lacrimosa




----------



## Caged Within




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

it won't let me put in the image! D;








 there we go. seems I have the put perC in compatibility view to do much of anything D:


----------



## gatsby




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## The Deceptive Cadence




----------



## Doctor Sleep




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Fern




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Dyslexicon




----------



## Kyo




----------



## INFJElisabet




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## INFJElisabet




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Momentz

TwistedMuses said:


>


----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## INFJElisabet




----------



## Planisphere

Plenty of you should understand this without me having to spell it out:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## 6007




----------



## Wunderlust




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Leliel




----------



## Momentz




----------



## The Deceptive Cadence




----------



## 6007




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Obscure

☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## Doctor Sleep

O__O What?


----------



## Obscure

Big huggable Teddyyy ^^


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Vampire said:


> Big huggable Teddyyy ^^


Ah ^^ well :happy face: because you're happy


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Wunderlust




----------



## Laguna




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Doctor Sleep




----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## elpis




----------



## Obscure




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Obscure




----------



## Incline

wormy said:


>


Aww. :'(


----------



## blood roots




----------



## 3053




----------



## Pucca

Vampire said:


> ...


I felt like that once...best night's sleep I've ever had. 



My current mood: 













My reaction when I don't get it:


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Momentz




----------



## CatchTwenty2wo




----------



## Birthday Cake




----------



## Gruvian




----------



## Azelll

and also .... 











and because of work today I also feel


----------



## StoryLover221B

(Chronicling my feelings after being told they had all they needed from me at callbacks, waiting for the cast list, with way too many Supernatural gifs. )


----------



## StoryLover221B

(OOPS! DUPLICATE POST! Have an apology.)








(Aka, delete this post? Is that possible?)


----------



## Silvi




----------



## Doctor Sleep

Because I'm too lazy to find my own picture to put, I'mma use yours please? ^^^


----------



## Silvi

@Hakase smevel Ha! But of course <3


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Silvi said:


> @_Hakase smevel_ Ha! But of course <3


Many thanks ^_^


----------



## Spanks




----------



## blood roots




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## 3053




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Osytek




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## TranceMan




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Obscure

Mschievious said:


>


I'm filled, time for a nap. Said Mr. *Frog* XD


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Sarcastic




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Doctor Sleep




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## 6007




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Incline

Mukyu said:


>


This room looks so cozy. I love that big bookshelf.


----------



## Incline




----------



## Osytek




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Kazoo The Kid




----------



## Nyctophilia

Similar to my last one I know, but classes are seriously killing me.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## wormy




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## eydimork




----------



## Belladonne

I'm ill and stuck indoors. But also feeling badass. So:


----------



## Belladonne

Tawanda said:


>


This is why I love ESTPs


----------



## Helios




----------



## Leliel

.


----------



## Obscure




----------



## Nyctophilia

My boyfriend and his friend have been trying to setup a simple table for almost two hours now.


----------



## 6007




----------



## Aha




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## 6007




----------



## eydimork




----------



## blood roots




----------



## myGTI




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## elpis




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Doctor Sleep




----------



## TheISO

How I feel when they make me write an article about moral values in society( something I mostly disagree with and consider illogical) .


----------



## Nyctophilia

I'm starting a new job in just an hour.


----------



## DualGnosis

@Icy Imaizumi


----------



## Ad Astra

:/


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Ad Astra said:


> View attachment 98834
> 
> 
> :/


"hugs" :sad:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Laguna

but not over yet. positive mental vibes needed!


----------



## Jetsune Lobos




----------



## psykt




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## 6007




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Grayscale and nebulous


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Ace Face

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 6007

Buddy Slade + Demon. 
Hey, we're way less of a hick town now. We we're getting a Chipotle at the mall.--Buddy Slade.


----------



## 6007




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## eydimork




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## UpClosePersonal

I like Jim Morrison pictures. Good choice for avatar.


----------



## 6007




----------



## 89338




----------



## Ad Astra




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Aha




----------



## 3053




----------



## Ronin_dreamer




----------



## Sir Monocle




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## 89338




----------



## KittyKnits




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## SkittlesButterface

*Happy happy joy joy *


----------



## 6007




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Lunaena




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

LOVE this...

For my type 5s and/or 5 FIXERS ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Chest




----------



## blood roots




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## 6007




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Blothmath




----------



## eydimork




----------



## MisterDantes




----------



## Osytek




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ad Astra




----------



## Amacey




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Pucca




----------



## myGTI




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chest




----------



## blood roots




----------



## sacrosanctsun




----------



## will-o'-wisp




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Obscure




----------



## queenisidore

does this count


----------



## 89338




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## 89338




----------



## Frosty




----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Mark: My mom said she'd always be with me. She chose your mom as a way of coming back, but I guess it would be hard for you to understand that, but it's true. She's my mother now.










To my Type 1 love interest...

"FRENEMIES forever" ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Dalien




----------



## yippy




----------



## Tzara




----------



## Orchidion




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## DualGnosis

Internal screams


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## VoodooDolls

mostly for the laughs


----------



## Tzara




----------



## Mschievious

and for Gaara:










Sand in the eye can be such a drag....


----------



## Ace Face

My question:











Your answer:










My reaction:


----------



## Momentz




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## seasofme

Tawanda said:


>


HAHAHHAHAHAHA that is a really nice picture


----------



## So Long So Long

I am the dog in this picture. It's me.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## The Chameleon




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Tzara

failpost


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Frosty




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Desiderium




----------



## Desiderium

.


----------



## Amacey




----------



## Tzara




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Chest




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## onyxbrain




----------



## seasofme




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Getting aggravated by those seeking to punish my gender.


http://rape-and-pillaging-the-inter...85/agoodcartoon-fuck-all-male-opinions-a-good








http://rape-and-pillaging-the-internet.tumblr.com/image/67795727585


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ThoughtfulThinker




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I'm spinning my wheels at these type sites.


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Chest




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

stargazing grasshopper said:


>


I find this offensive to women. Because there arent any in it. :kitteh:
It makes women look like they cannot hang a man. Therefore trampling on the female rights.

I would also find it offensive if a man was behind a woman in a picture, as it would make women look unprotected without a man.
Or It would be offensive if a woman was behind a man in a picture, as it would make woman look like side-characters always lurking in the background, never to be someone important. Side by side? and the man is taller? Makes women look less significant. Tall women? Makes it look like masculinity is necessary to be successful......


----------



## Alumina




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Gossip Goat

The stupid things people say...


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Chest




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Chest




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Watercolourful




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Chest

not a picture but I don't care


----------



## Watercolourful




----------



## suchfluorescent




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Chest




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Chest




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chest




----------



## Chest




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Ronin_dreamer




----------



## zaczacattack




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Kyo




----------



## Chest




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## silversurfer91




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Chest




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chest




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## elpis




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Protagoras




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Chest




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I could use a good back massage.


----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## yippy




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## DDC

Ughh LOL.


----------



## baby blue me




----------



## conscius

Fear Itself said:


>


oh I love this.

Mine:


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Frosty




----------



## yippy




----------



## Frosty




----------



## yippy




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## chagak




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## yippy




----------



## Kyo




----------



## melancholy




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Frosty




----------



## baby blue me

melancholy said:


>


Woow. Nice photo!


----------



## yippy




----------



## Candy007




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Alek




----------



## spanky

kaleidoscope said:


>


Like this...


----------



## Wonszu

^--- Like this guy. Or maybe like this lady---^ 

Not sure. 

"Death" by Jacek Malczewski


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Laguna




----------



## bubblePOP




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Obscure

:3


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Yesterday this smug motherfucker attacked me. 

I was at an African wildlife ranch with my friend. Driving around, feeding animals and shit. Real cool. Anyways, I reach my hand out the window with food and he ducks his horns to my face. Literally inches away. The prick proceeds to turn his motherfucking back on me and walk away like he didn't just nearly tear my neck. 

So that's how I feel right now.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Sadd cuzz I got no morez coffee... ;'/


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Ace Face

Tawanda said:


>


Woah, again? What's going on, lady? :/ PM me.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## mysterie




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Veggie




----------



## spanky

Tengwar said:


>


this..


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst




----------



## ae1905




----------



## blood roots




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## StaceofBass




----------



## mysterie




----------



## Queen Qualia

me


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Frosty




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Wonszu




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

It's a warm sunny autumn day & the fish were biting this morning = upbeat mood. 










I'll soon have a slice of birthday cake & I'm hoping for a very special gift from my SO.


----------



## mikan




----------



## DDC




----------



## Queen Qualia




----------



## Donkey D Kong

An 8 second video clip, but I feel like just seeing the quote isn't enough


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## OberonHuxley

The hell inside my brain right now...I wish I could merge my two separate selves..


----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Donkey D Kong

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Stribog




----------



## Pucca




----------



## Veggie




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## mysterie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## The Chameleon

(two words: tap atalk)


----------



## Stasis




----------



## blood roots




----------



## MelodyGirl




----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## yippy




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Endless Rainbows




----------



## Modal Soul

i misread and thought the title said gif so


----------



## SteveJackson

hehhehe... i enjoyed the photos and GIF


----------



## westlose




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Joestar




----------



## blood roots




----------



## 124567




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Joestar




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Frosty




----------



## blood roots




----------



## 66393




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Arcane




----------



## Stribog




----------



## Endless Rainbows




----------



## mysterie




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## The Chameleon




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## mysterie




----------



## 3053

Frosty said:


>



love this so much.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## 3053




----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## 3053




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## melancholy




----------



## Momentz




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## DualGnosis

P.S. @Karma, I like that cat pic in your signature. :wink:


----------



## Endless Rainbows




----------



## SlightlyEccentric




----------



## Catallena




----------



## Quietude




----------



## Endless Rainbows

How does one post larger photos? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Quietude

Endless Rainbows said:


> View attachment 225810
> 
> 
> How does one post larger photos? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


When putting in a URL (link for picture), I usually uncheck the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" and that makes it normal size as on the website you got the picture from.


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Quietude said:


> When putting in a URL (link for picture), I usually uncheck the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" and that makes it normal size as on the website you got the picture from.


Thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## ISTJman

LOL. I had a meeting yesterday that kinda felt like that. I thought it was going to go well, but it didn't....


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## 3053




----------



## yippy




----------



## Naem




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Animal




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## MelodyGirl

No, this is not really my face though.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Milya




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## DualGnosis

When girls like my instagram post.








Picture by Luis Quiles

Ok maybe not this extreme.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## Stribog




----------



## Fern




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Orgho

tired but too early to go to sleep


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Orgho




----------



## yippy




----------



## Orgho




----------



## lucia4




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Fern




----------



## mhysa




----------



## Milya




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Orgho

^^^^^^^^me thinking: He came, about 4 seconds ago? or just relief? could also be preventing crying. hard to guess.


----------



## Deity




----------



## Milya

Work:


----------



## Orgho

*Let's cook!*









just some brownies roud:


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## kiwig0ld

aye... shrugs shoulders.


----------



## baby blue me




----------



## Lacryma




----------



## blood roots

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Neurotic Nerd




----------



## Modal Soul

will a gif do?


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Stray_Arrow




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Stasis




----------



## Retepsdjy




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Incline




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Metalize




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## myGTI




----------



## boldaslove31




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Golden Rose

Hi deer, I'm home. ( ˘ ³˘)❤


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Paulie




----------



## blood roots




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Tranquility




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Paulie

at the moment. at least...


----------



## Feather Yewfrost




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Queen Qualia




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty

---


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## zoibat




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## Violet155




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## HeatWave

Monday doodle - Safe for work.


----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## mhysa




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Little_Bird




----------



## leigha




----------



## Superfluous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cinnabun

Sarrrrrry abs, but food wins today:frustrating:.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Nyctophilia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## HARVA




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## General Lee Awesome

refer to display picture


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Wisteria

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Lunaena

I hate this picture. The colours and the font and everything. But it describes what I feel in the text. No one has any idea of who I am.


----------



## Juggernaut




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Milya




----------



## Veggie




----------



## leigha




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## hal0hal0

Veggie said:


>


High heels, leaping, and stairs. A winning combination.









^Not me, btw... I'm drinking Cherry Coke, which is much more healthy.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Obscure




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

GhostShadow said:


>


Senpai!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Senpai!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

GhostShadow said:


>


*immediately saves that picture to my folder*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

@*Tetsuo Shima*

I imagine that's a pretty big folder. And no, I never want to see the Akira hentai version. There was enough weird shit in that movie as it was.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

GhostShadow said:


> @*Tetsuo Shima*
> 
> I imagine that's a pretty big folder. And no, I never want to see the Akira hentai version. There was enough weird shit in that movie as it was.


I'm not really into porn (I have seen Urotsukidoji and the non-porn scenes from Bible Black, but my favorite thing about the former was the message at the end about how humanity basically needs to be destroyed. And I saw Perfect Blue, which got kind of porn-ish at times.), but I _did_ look up Akira on Rule 34 just out of curiosity. It's... interesting. I actually can't remember the details of what I saw on there, though, so I might have to look it up again.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@GhostShadow Ok, I just looked it up on Rule 34, and they added a lot of new hideously drawn stuff that I cannot unsee.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tetsuo Shima said:


> @_GhostShadow_ Ok, I just looked it up on Rule 34, and they added a lot of new hideously drawn stuff that I cannot unsee.


Yep. 

Word of advice: be careful what you look up on google image search without the safesearch on. 

I think I am scarred for life thanks to Google, and simply forgetting I had 'SS' off.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

GhostShadow said:


> Yep.
> 
> Word of advice: be careful what you look up on google image search without the safesearch on.
> 
> I think I am scared for life thanks to Google, and simply forgetting I had 'SS' off.


It's not so much the content as much as it is the way that it's drawn. A lot of times, I feel insulted when I see pictures of Tetsuo that look too moe or too bara because they just aren't true to his character. And, these look like they're drawn by a 12 year old.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Strayfire

Bitches, I'm fabulous.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Strayveon said:


> Bitches, I'm fabulous.


I cannot look at Sylveon without seeing Kyubey.


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Helios




----------



## Kore




----------



## Surreal Snake

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ShadowsRunner

@*Surreal Snake*

Wha? Ew, Kardashion Fusion:ssad: those are some crazy proportions


I like big butts and I cannot lie....:' (


----------



## Neurotic Nerd




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Milya

^ That.

And this:


----------



## SolitaryNight




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## myGTI




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Those are the coolest things I've seen all day.


----------



## Kore




----------



## DAPHNE XO




----------



## Frosty




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## westlose




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I have PTSD, and I've been I suppose you could say, reminiscing quite often lately? I almost feel like I have to self-medicate with drugs, as there's no other way for me to function normally; as in my natural state, my mind seems to get all screwy and my body starts to fight itself, and then everything starts to feel jagged and painful. I wish I could know when to stop, but it's like I start to forget what's even normal in the first place, and the extremes, seem to go to even greater heights, and I'm just this walking catastrophe that's only fun to watch from a distance.

You know, I take it for granted sometimes, by the fact that I've never really known what it's like to feel happy, or secure, just constant confusion, anger, and hopelessness. It really pisses me off that I've sort of been given the short end of the stick and have had to live with this crummy life. 

Sometimes I get vague tinges of what it must like to be happy, content, and to have grown up 'normally' where everything seems peaceful and sane, shiny and happy. I let the daydreams fill the scope of my vision and pretend for vague moments that it's real, and my life isn't really that bad, until I go all haywire inside again.

I haven't been sleeping very much lately, I smoked a cigarette again(trying to stop) and I hurt my ears from listening to music too loudly. Sometimes I think I like things that are abrasive because it's the only way I can really feel anything, or it somehow numbs me, I don't know. 

I'm shit


----------



## Rala




----------



## Rala

GhostShadow said:


> I have PTSD, and I've been I suppose you could say, reminiscing quite often lately? I almost feel like I have to self-medicate with drugs, as there's no other way for me to function normal; as in my natural state, my mind seems to get all screwy and my body starts to fight itself, and then everything starts to feel jagged and painful. I wish I could know when to stop, but it's like I start to forget what's even normal in the first place, and the extremes, seem to go to even greater heights, and I'm just this walking catastrophe that's only fun to watch from a distance.
> 
> You know, I take it for granted sometimes, by the fact that I've never really known what it's like to feel happy, or secure, just constant confusion, anger, and hopelessness. It really pisses me off that I've sort of been given the short end of the stick and have had to life with this crummy life.
> 
> Sometimes I get vague tinges of what it must like to be happy, content, and to have grown up 'normally' where everything seems peaceful and sane, shiny and happy. I let the daydreams full the scope of my vision and pretend for vague moments that it's really, and my life isn't really that bad, until I go haywire again.


Normal is pretty much subjective. Who decides what is normal anyway? Leaving that aside, I am sorry you are in pain.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Rala said:


> Normal is pretty much subjective. Who decides what is normal anyway? Leaving that aside, I am sorry you are in pain.


I know, that's the funny thing, it doesn't really exist.

But you can't argue that somewhere it does, in someway. I mean, I don't know, healthy happy well adjusted people, who have nice cars, live in two storey houses, and keep in touch with their families.

The one's who I imagine give me dirty looks, or look at me as if they are horrified; because to them I must look like I am always up to no good. Or the weird grimaces in response to seeing me, and wondering what my problem is, or how I could act/carry myself in such a manner. 

What's _wrong_ with me

I might corrupt their children, start selling drugs to their neighbors, and burn all their houses down. I mean who knows, right? 

What's wrong _that_ guy


----------



## Rala

GhostShadow said:


> I know, that's the funny thing, it doesn't really exist.
> 
> But you can't argue that somewhere it does, in someway. I mean, I don't know, healthy happy well adjusted people, who have nice cars, live in two story houses, and keep in touch with their families.
> 
> The one's who I imagine give me dirty looks, or look at me as if they are horrified; because to them I must look like I am always up to no good. Or the weird grimaces in response to seeing me, and wondering what my problem is, or how I could act/carry myself in such a manner.
> 
> What's _wrong_ with me


In that case, you could say normalcy is defined by the majority of the population. But then again, there is society that sets what is normal and in order to fit in, most people unconsciously (or not) strive to become that. Because that is their definition of happiness, feeling like they belong and feeling accepted. So I don't know. I'm just saying what goes through my head.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dfglost control again


----------



## Rala

GhostShadow said:


> I know, that's the funny thing, it doesn't really exist.
> 
> But you can't argue that somewhere it does, in someway. I mean, I don't know, healthy happy well adjusted people, who have nice cars, live in two storey houses, and keep in touch with their families.
> 
> The one's who I imagine give me dirty looks, or look at me as if they are horrified; because to them I must look like I am always up to no good. Or the weird grimaces in response to seeing me, and wondering what my problem is, or how I could act/carry myself in such a manner.
> 
> What's _wrong_ with me
> 
> I might corrupt their children, start selling drugs to their neighbors, and burn all their houses down. I mean who knows, right?
> 
> What's wrong _that_ guy


There is absolutely nothing wrong with you. You should turn that into a very solid belief so that you can always rely on it when there is no one there to remind you. :tongues:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Lost control again


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Lost control again


----------



## Rala

GhostShadow said:


> Well, I get stuck in periods where I feel like a loser, and a slob, like lately. I realized though, again...that it's because I have PTSD.
> 
> It really sucks, and I hate the way people treat you like shit, if you don't fit into the norm. I am constantly being judged and treated like I'm a worthless piece of shit because I don't know, I'm not able to fit into what SEEMS to be, as I experience so often, from so many different kinds of people, the 'majorities' definitions and criteria for being a normal upstanding citizen or something. Like somehow I don't match most people's 'standards' and I'm not 'good' enough.
> 
> Yet there's so many reasons that don't even fucking hold up to making any sense, let alone the common fact that not all human-beings are perfect, and can readily or easily force themselves into some kind of god damn hoop-jumping metric; especially at all times in your life. THINGS HAPPEN, TO EVERYONE, it doesn't always matter what your intentions are, or even your willpower, and whatever else have you. IT'S COMPLETE B.S, but how many even have a common shred of human decency to understand that? oh no, let's all just mindlessly dive into the capitalistic human meat-grinder, free-form! oh yeah, it's so wonderful, I love it. Hey, how high? I'll jump? how high? I'll jump? ready willing and able, like a good little dog.
> 
> I know that I will honestly, NEVER be able to fit into society now. I've been on the fringe for way too long, I can never hold back all I've been through and experienced behind a suit and smile and pretend that I accept or even like this. It's gone way too far for me. It just seems like the biggest fucking lie in the world to me at this point.
> 
> 
> (staying on topic) Picture my mood:


Why would you want to fit in a society which is obviously fucked up? You don't want to. There is fitting in a group of non fitting people XD That is what you want.  (please, know I am in no way assuming I know what you want, I am guessing since we share the same type).


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Lost control again


----------



## Dakris




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Superfluous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

GhostShadow said:


> I have PTSD, and I've been I suppose you could say, reminiscing quite often lately? I almost feel like I have to self-medicate with drugs, as there's no other way for me to function normally; as in my natural state, my mind seems to get all screwy and my body starts to fight itself, and then everything starts to feel jagged and painful. I wish I could know when to stop, but it's like I start to forget what's even normal in the first place, and the extremes, seem to go to even greater heights, and I'm just this walking catastrophe that's only fun to watch from a distance.
> 
> You know, I take it for granted sometimes, by the fact that I've never really known what it's like to feel happy, or secure, just constant confusion, anger, and hopelessness. It really pisses me off that I've sort of been given the short end of the stick and have had to live with this crummy life.
> 
> Sometimes I get vague tinges of what it must like to be happy, content, and to have grown up 'normally' where everything seems peaceful and sane, shiny and happy. I let the daydreams fill the scope of my vision and pretend for vague moments that it's real, and my life isn't really that bad, until I go all haywire inside again.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping very much lately, I smoked a cigarette again(trying to stop) and I hurt my ears from listening to music too loudly. Sometimes I think I like things that are abrasive because it's the only way I can really feel anything, or it somehow numbs me, I don't know.
> 
> I'm shit


I didn't actually read that, but I liked it because Green Day.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I mean heretics and aliens like suistists. You know, that bunch of eyesores that have monopolized banking and offices. That filth. That scum. That bunch of arrogant evil fanatics that want ugliness and degeneracy to be mandatory for anyone who wants to work with them.
> How demented they have to be to make such demands?
> I don't want to impose my ideal and pure vision of humanity on other people, then why other people want to impose their twisted and perverse visions on me?
> 
> Do I tell them, for example... Look like this or you won't do business with your company:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Do I?!
> 
> Of course I don't. It is because unlike these lunatics I am sane and well adjusted person.
> 
> And how do these animals repay me for my tolerance and clemency?!
> 
> I think it doesn't need to be said. Everyone knows what these things are like.
> 
> Here is what they deserve:





That this isn't necessarily the "right" way of life, or the best way, yet is always defined as being.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

A ghost loves me.


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Airest




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hikikomori said:


>


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## westlose




----------



## Strayfire

I'm fab like a 1960s space doge.

<333


----------



## Frosty




----------



## myGTI




----------



## Lacuna




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Metalize




----------



## ShadowsRunner

myGTI said:


>


I feel like this in the summer, for very bad reasons : (


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## DualGnosis

Life is trolling me.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Met girl, had chemistry with, awkwardness deflected


:' (


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Kore




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paulie

Problems in getting UPS shipments making me feel like this at the moment.


----------



## 45130

land of elves - infrared by Konczey-Zsolt on DeviantArt


----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Neurotic Nerd




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Frosty




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Frosty




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## DAPHNE XO

@xdollie, this is legit us. duckface and everything.


----------



## Sygma

@DAPHNE LXIV

To all the keyboard warriors out there











I mean, e-love and e-drama










*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## cinnabun

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> @_xdollie_, this is legit us. duckface and everything.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## DAPHNE XO

Sygma said:


> @_DAPHNE LXIV_
> 
> To all the keyboard warriors out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, e-love and e-drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wink wink nudge nudge*


that awkward moment when people dont even know the truth about shit because apparently im not "trustworthy." k. fucking bullshit. urgh.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Axwell said:


>


so.
brave.


----------



## hecticSketch




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Frosty




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Axwell said:


>


Who is that guy? he's awesome


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

GhostShadow said:


> Who is that guy? he's awesome


Tyler, The Creator


----------



## ShadowsRunner

He makes the same weird faces that I do!

Also: 









I want ma Jellllooo-ooooooooo


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

OMG, we're the same way


----------



## Momentz

Tetsuo Shima said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You sound like an actress on Sesame Steeet who's tired of the shitty pay.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Strayfire




----------



## Neurotic Nerd




----------



## EndsOfTheEarth




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When my mom comes home with her sisters and they start swarming into my personal space.


----------



## 45130

Feelin like I'm at the end of some movie, looking back at what happened.
I never fully realize what I had, until I lose it...








Untitled by mabuli on DeviantArt









Abandoned by mabuli on DeviantArt


----------



## DAPHNE XO

and also,


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When my mom keeps walking in every thirty fucking seconds to ask me about my job.








Leave me. The fuck. Alone.


----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## Kore




----------



## Superfluous

*Before vs after*

*usually struggling to clean like*














































*and now Im like *










_Ritalin, baby... where have you been all my life_


----------



## Kore

Superfluous said:


> _Ritalin, baby... where have you been all my life_


I was the same until I found "Vicious Delicious" by Infected Mushroom. I put the album on and bam...cleaning is exactly like that last gif. :triumphant:


----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Frosty




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Kore

Close your eyes and let the sound guide you.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

being tortured by silicone nasal implants for 5 days and the surgeon insists that they are only 4cm and will do no harm


----------



## cinnabun

@KindOfBlue06


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Surreal Snake said:


>


This is awesome!!!


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## myGTI




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Noise




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Just feel as though these last few years my life is a mess


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Kore




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Because whenever I go outside, this is what I see, and I LIKE IT!


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Frosty




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Punniez




----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## QuiteCharmed




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## 45130

Battle of the Gummies by nompoki on DeviantArt

yes, that is my mood


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Neurotic Nerd




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Acey




----------



## Youngandsofthearted




----------



## Kore

"And then I discovered a world and I wanted to share it with you."


----------



## Alles_Paletti

How I'm feeling about work I have to finish before the weekend today.


----------



## cherry branches




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Kore

"Waiting for your resurgence."


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Sait




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Neurotic Nerd




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## an absurd man

When you've wasted your time on an issue that was actually a non-issue


----------



## Noise




----------



## sinshred




----------



## Feather Yewfrost




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Kore




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Kore




----------



## hal0hal0

All over the place but... tempted to watch Twin Peaks again even if there are a bazillion other shows on my list.

























How do you like your coffee? Black as midnight on a moonless night


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## Despotic Nepotist

http://ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-08/29/6/enhanced/webdr08/anigif_enhanced-buzz-855-1409306934-6.gif


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Veggie




----------



## hal0hal0

*Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!Antoine Doinel! Antoine Doinel!

*


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## zara1

really a mood thread


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Daeva

zara1 said:


> really a mood thread


----------



## Milya




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Tsubaki




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Animal

@_Savage Swan_










@_Arya_












@_Vanilla Sky_


----------



## December Flower




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Veggie




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## westlose




----------



## December's Eve




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## namyoonah




----------



## Metalize




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## whispers_the_wind

double post.


----------



## whispers_the_wind

All three.

Edit: hahah, just realized this could be viewed as a personalized cognitive stack- Fi in the foreground, looking receptive but reserved, Ne approaching in spontaneous silliness, Si and Te running the routine background check and disappearing into themselves in the background.


----------



## TapudiPie

Dude is Lee Taeil


----------



## Bunny




----------



## kirakishou




----------



## Blue Soul

Home from work, slept five hours last night.


----------



## Blue Soul

Rala said:


> View attachment 389282


That looks c(l)o(wn)zy.



Veggie said:


>


Each of their _vena cava superior_ appears to be connected, no wonder they look sad.


----------



## Psychophant

don't be malevolent and I'll probably believe you


----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Rala




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Metalize




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Recede




----------



## Nick_




----------



## Rala




----------



## Rala

Rala said:


> View attachment 394138


A day earlier


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Fleetfoot

Also how I feel when I read through the forums sometimes. And now. I need sleep.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Juggernaut




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

:laughing:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

:wink:


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Miss Prince




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Milya




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Bunny




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## hal0hal0

Headphones: more like earmuffs keeping you warm from reality itself.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

HOW I FEEL AT ROOMMATE


----------



## Milya




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Chamondelle




----------



## sleeepy




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Ultra Violet




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Bunny




----------



## DAPHNE XO




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## DAPHNE XO

for real honestly, i mean, damn. it's the vibes man, she be giving me vibes.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Well, I guess to some people it's like a weapon; what a curse and burden to bear, I know.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Monteskiusz




----------



## Monteskiusz




----------



## hal0hal0

It's a bit all over the place, frankly. Anxious and alone and unsupported, I guess (the last one's a bit of bullshit, but fuck stupid feelings; if I could tear out my heart I would; more trouble than it's worth). I'll leave it at that.

I just need more stimulation.









I think I'm going to start drawing again. It's incredibly time consuming and maybe will distract me enough and keep me afloat for a bit... I never realized how fucked up an eye's iris/aperture looked. Next step is to improve the periphery of the eye... skin folds, etc., sincE I kinda just gloss over it once the tasty details are finished.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## DAPHNE XO




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## DAPHNE XO

and


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## DAPHNE XO

LOL
k.
Reality is like:


----------



## Milya

Woken up by one of those nightmares that stay with you for the rest of the day:


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Bunny

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## candycane75




----------



## hal0hal0

I'm going to feel terrible for posting this but...


----------



## Milya




----------



## hal0hal0

Fuuuuuuucccckk.... I was hoping my day was over and I could relax, but I have a tonne of work to do tonight because, as usual, I have to clean up others' mess (IRL):









Free time? Wth is that?


----------



## Bunny




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## pagodite




----------



## Milya

^
Go Tempe!


----------



## hal0hal0

Rain, rain, stay a while
You're the one that makes me smile
Wrap me up like a blanket warm
White noise caress of the chilly storm.


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Mschievious

Sleepyhal0hal0 said:


> Rain, rain, stay a while
> You're the one that makes me smile
> Wrap me up like a blanket warm
> White noise caress of the chilly storm.












^^^^^Me too^^^^^^


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Alles_Paletti




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Schema B




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Veggie




----------



## thisendlesswinter




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## voron




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## SilverFlames




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## voron

I've had too much caffeine in past 3 days. I actually feel somewhat ill because of it.


----------



## thisendlesswinter




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Bunny




----------



## SilverFlames




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Bugs

After just going 12-0 in hearthstone arena


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Bugs




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Veggie




----------



## hal0hal0

Veggie said:


>


:crying::sad:

Did my legends post suck that bad? #becauseeverything'saboutme Or information overload.

I need more stimulation; I feel like I thrive on information overload, fanning the flames and need the momentum. Momentum withdrawals suck... Thank goodness my FO4 download is FINALLY finished. Game is excellent so far... there is an emotional pull to it that is far greater than the previous titles, I find, owing perhaps, to the cinematic presentation. The clarity and sense of vision is there, as well.









What is it about post-apocalyptia that is so alluring? I wish I could disappear into it forever.


----------



## Veggie

hal0hal0 said:


> :crying::sad:
> 
> Did my legends post suck that bad? #becauseeverything'saboutme Or information overload.


Haha, no, not at all, and, actually, it _was_ half in response to your Legends post.

I've been wondering - just how cray do I want to get in responding to it? (I'm thinking - go there).

I feel split between stuff right now. Hard to explain.


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Veggie




----------



## hal0hal0

Veggie said:


> Haha, no, not at all, and, actually, it _was_ half in response to your Legends post.
> 
> I've been wondering - just how cray do I want to get in responding to it? (I'm thinking - go there).
> 
> I feel split between stuff right now. Hard to explain.


Well... I went there, so you should go there too, that's my 2 cents. That way we can both be there frolicking in cray-cray land while I snort a few lines of Se and you drop a couple Ni hits. It'll be great, methinks. If each function were a psychoactive substance, what would they be???

Se: cocaine probably
Si: Barbiturates
Ne: PCP
Ni: Acid
Te: amphetamines
Ti: Bath salts (ugh, I ran out of ideas... it hits the point where you start running into same mechanism of actions...)
Fi: Heroin
Fe: shrooms/Marijuana

I mean chemically speaking, can we really say that fentanyl/hydromorphone/PerCs/Vics/Heroin/tapentadol/oxycodone/oxymorphone/codeine/morphine/tramadol (meh)/Opium//methadone/etc. are really that different? All mu opioid agonists. Sure the _kinetics _(which are important) are different, but still, same basic principle there.


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Veggie

hal0hal0 said:


> Se: cocaine probably
> Si: Barbiturates
> Ne: PCP
> Ni: Acid
> Te: amphetamines
> Ti: Bath salts (ugh, I ran out of ideas... it hits the point where you start running into same mechanism of actions...)
> Fi: Heroin
> Fe: shrooms/Marijuana


LOL.

And Ti as bath salts :laughing:

Interestingly though, my post will prob be more Se. Actually, that's why I'm shying away from it, but my 7 fix's obsession with the grandiose is...whispering?  ...to me. Funny because your last post was very Ni. 

Stirring it up...


----------



## Bunny




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Schema B

A week and a half into the job hunt.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## johnnyyukon

this:
























after I thought about this:


----------



## starscream430

I should be mentally on vacation, but I'm just chronically thinking about my career and homework :frustrating:


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## hal0hal0

Dearest Cookie Monster, you are never truly alone.


----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Rala




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Veggie




----------



## blood roots

yeah this is some bullshit
I did not sign up for this


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Dante Scioli

Pretty typical day.


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Blue Soul

I got new headphones.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## DAPHNE XO

*sobs


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wytch said:


>


Same.


----------



## NomadLeviathan




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Yasminec19




----------



## Milya




----------



## Daeva




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Klaro26

TheProphetLaLa said:


>


Love the pic, is that Elena Gilbert?


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Milya




----------



## Yasminec19

Having a good day so far


----------



## Rafiki

"Guess I gotta just start this work out at some point, right?"


----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Milya




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

For real.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Xerosis

(I mean this is always my mood but it's especially strong today :wink

(edit): I'm not sure why it's so small, just click on it to see it better I guess


----------



## Xerosis

My mood is also:


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I am reading Akira. I have now made it to the 6th and final volume. I know by now that nothing but Fi-breaking sadness lies ahead. And, there is no turning back.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Veggie




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Daeva




----------



## Blue Soul

@Sun Daeva


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Ace Face

My Boss:


* *


























My Co-workers and I:


* *


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## kaleidoscope

Loving the productivity burst!


----------



## piano




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Rafiki

almost the weekend


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

pancaketreehouse said:


> almost the weekend


Urgh that thing is creepy.


----------



## Rafiki

@StrangeINFP

Right?
There are 4 evolutions about of his face as he goes through the motion!


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Wtf?!!! Whatever....


----------



## Bunny




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 444690

Annoyed at my ESTJ? Dad...


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## 124567

Calmed down now..but just had a World War III with someone :angry: :crying: :sad:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## B. Toast




----------



## Kore




----------



## Angina Jolie




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Veggie




----------



## hal0hal0

So at first, I was thinking, let's be heroes and go to campus, even though the bus would take forever what with the snow and all:









Then I shoveled the walks.
After thinking it over, the roads are too dangerous to be going out for the sake of data analysis and running statistics... Staying in!








So now my mood is:
















Firefly, a gif for every occasion.




Veggie said:


>


Is that rocky horror picture show? Don't think I've ever seen that, oddly enough, so don't know.


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## kaleidoscope

Eek.


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## BumbleBree




----------



## pagodite




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Daeva




----------



## Animal




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Mschievious

Planisphere said:


>


^^Exactly my sentiments Monday, Tuesday, and part of today....



Now tonight:


----------



## SimplyRivers




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Dasein




----------



## Kore




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Veggie




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Bunny




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Laguna




----------



## SevSevens

Laguna said:


>


The left eye is the recorder eye and the right eye is the soul. The soul is underused because of mental exhaustion due to overworking oneself.

I feel this way all the time.


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Laguna

SevSevens said:


> The left eye is the recorder eye and the right eye is the soul. The soul is underused because of mental exhaustion due to overworking oneself.
> 
> I feel this way all the time.


All definitely applies. Plus something that has made me go mad.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens




----------



## TapudiPie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Kore




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Juggernaut




----------



## Bunny




----------



## TapudiPie




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Planisphere

Kore said:


>













Juggernaut said:


>












Couldn't help myself. :tongue:


----------



## Juggernaut

Planisphere said:


> Couldn't help myself. :tongue:


I also love that it counts as ceramic. (I've lost that darn thing so many times because it's considered a junk item.)
So MaccREADY for that MacDADDY


----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## WalterMitty




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Djmonkeypants




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst




----------



## Veggie




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


>


Maybe a fun bare bottom spanking would wake you up. :wink:


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Bought some stocks 20 minutes before the markets close. One hour later, I read news articles saying the stock is about to drop due to the company's shitty forecast for the next quarter.
The next day, the stock drops by 9%.

MFW:


----------



## flummoxed

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Bought some stocks 20 minutes before the markets close. One hour later, I read news articles saying the stock is about to drop due to the company's shitty forecast for the next quarter.
> The next day, the stock drops by 9%.


The market is way down, it's a great time to invest! Don't get discouraged!


----------



## DAPHNE XO

flummoxed said:


> The market is way down, it's a great time to invest! Don't get discouraged!


Yeah, and the trend is that anything that hasn't yet been affected is about to be. Thanks.
:happy:


----------



## flummoxed

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> Yeah, and the trend is that anything that hasn't yet been affected is about to be. Thanks.
> :happy:


Nah, it will be good. I'm moving money around this weekend in anticipation of investing heavily next week if the market stays spooked. Fundamentals are strong, it isnt logic that is driving the market down, it's fear. Don't let your own fear blind you to this fact. Be the ENTJ and take charge!


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Yes, I am perpetuating the stereotype of INTJs doing this. #Don'tJudge


----------



## Watchtower




----------



## Laguna




----------



## corpusaurelius




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Rafiki

Planisphere said:


>


would like to hear more about this


----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 464210


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## piano




----------



## Rafiki

@i cant play the piano
calm and rustic
but sad too!?


View attachment 464498


----------



## piano

pancaketreehouse said:


> @i cant play the piano
> calm and rustic
> but sad too!?
> 
> 
> View attachment 464498


deciphering the mood i'm in based on the images i post is a near impossible feat. i google a word or phrase that is vaguely related to what's going in my life at the time or what i'm currently feeling and i pick the painting/photo that appeals to me the most... but the frog in yours reminded me of naruto. probably not what you were going for though... or is it?


----------



## Rafiki

@i cant play the piano

I think you have the right method 
Or at least we share the same.


Nah it's actually just a huge lazy frog. It's someone else's rendition of a Dungeon & Dragons character.
I made this casual board game that's like warhammer/warcraft/dota and he's a fat lazy frog.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Christian Exodia




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Decaying Wonderland VII by ForgottenDemigod on DeviantArt

Doomed. Need help. tfw no one helps.


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## AddictiveMuse

This gif reminds me of @Ace Face for some reason.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Laguna




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Daeva




----------



## Veggie




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Men's rights activists who genuinely feel like men are a hard done by minority. 










Yes...You are a minority....


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Ace Face

* *















* *
















* *


----------



## Laguna




----------



## BatFlapClap




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## SheWolf




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## DAPHNE XO

MRW old time friends noticed I had lost weight and I was looking "brighter and happier"










I actually need to go shopping for new, smaller, clothes soon. 

And they said I look taller too!:kitteh:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Yup.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Wisteria

^
me everytime I see stereotypical gender related topics in the debate forum.


----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Veggie




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Wisteria

and basically any awkward penguin meme


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 478154


----------



## sudo




----------



## piano




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Jawz said:


> Homesick


You from Karachi, Pakistan ?


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Metalize




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Mzku

this should be me in the next few hours


----------



## cinnabun

Happy birthday to me motherfuckaz.


----------



## Metalize




----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## DAPHNE XO

#alltheirrationalfeelings


----------



## marblecloud95




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## kaleidoscope

#goodmood


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> #alltheirrationalfeelings


Such an ENFP gif. Can't help but resonate.


----------



## counterintuitive

*Earthrise -- view of earth as taken by a spacecraft orbiting the moon.*

Reminds me that humanity is all one really... There are no borders from space... they're just man-made...


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Introvertia

_#browsingonlinedatingprofiles_


----------



## wolvent42

Klaro26 said:


>


Something I'd say. keep on hustlin


----------



## wolvent42

counterintuitive said:


> *Earthrise -- view of earth as taken by a spacecraft orbiting the moon.*
> 
> Reminds me that humanity is all one really... There are no borders from space... they're just man-made...


we are all one


----------



## DAPHNE XO




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Klaro26

To my one and only on Valentine's Day:


----------



## Metalize




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Kore




----------



## Cottontail Teemo




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Mzku

smite players will understand.

backstory, i just went 18/7/18 in arena enguin: :laughin: :triumphant:


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Turquoise Rain




----------



## Carpentet810




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Superfluous

me looking at mom and finding amusement is her innocence









me ready to fuck a bitch over who messes with her


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## whispers_the_wind

I feel free from the compulsions that kept me in circles so long. Like I own myself again.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

I'm finished.


----------



## Klaro26




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Watercolourful




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## sudo




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Super Luigi

Quote from my favorite INFJ ever:


----------



## 3053




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Sultanim




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Veggie




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 489594


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## wolvent42




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## voicetrocity




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## wolvent42




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Rafiki

_


----------



## Felipe




----------



## AddictiveMuse

It's been a long and very shitty day. 

Woke up at 3, couldn't sleep. Rolled out of bed and forgot about work I had to do. Felt restless and had a panic attack. 
I might go to bed early today because good fucking riddance.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Bunny




----------



## The red spirit

View attachment 500810


----------



## piece in quite

Constant mood


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Bunny




----------



## huehuehue




----------



## Morn

Afraid and guilty about the future.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## starvingautist




----------



## kaleidoscope

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Toru Okada




----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Lana Del Rey has the best introspective faces.


----------



## Felipe




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm not a girl but....


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Kore

When you can't take anything for cramps because your muscles are recovering.

A collage:











* *


----------



## Super Luigi

* *


----------



## Mzku




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## WamphyriThrall

Charles Xavier said:


> * *


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 508658


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## starscream430




----------



## Little_Bird




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## MonieJ




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## isamanthax




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Wild




----------



## Super Luigi

Basically, swap out Kurt for me and there you have it.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Financially Motivated Suicide by ForgottenDemigod on DeviantArt


----------



## Incline




----------



## Old Man Aragorn

http://i.giphy.com/14yHKMkMlA9gL6.gif


----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Miniblini




----------



## myGTI




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Miniblini

Felipe said:


> The day you think you're gonna win something, but don't know what it is


So.... what did you win?


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Felipe

Miniblini said:


> So.... what did you win?


I actually won 2 things


----------



## Narcissa




----------



## Miniblini

Felipe said:


> I actually won 2 things


SO WHAT DID YOU WIN!? >:0

XD

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Felipe

Miniblini said:


> SO WHAT DID YOU WIN!? >:0
> 
> XD
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


it doesn't matter, it's a boy's thing


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Felipe




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## isamanthax




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## HerpDerpette

[video]http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avLxqDq_460sv.mp4[/video]

Makes me laugh every time :highly_amused:


----------



## Veggie

Jawz said:


> No wonder you can't find it. It was Armageddon and it wasn't on the moon. Lol


Oooh, right. They were on the meteor.

(Right? I haven't seen that movie in forever lol).


----------



## SilentScream

Veggie said:


> Oooh, right. They were on the meteor.
> 
> (Right? I haven't seen that movie in forever lol).


Watch Iron Sky. That one does take place on the moon lol. (*some of it anyways).


----------



## Veggie

Jawz said:


> Watch Iron Sky. That one does take place on the moon lol. (*some of it anyways).


:ninja:


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## hal0hal0




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Felipe

The cold is real


----------



## Kore




----------



## Mschievious




----------



## Tazzie




----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## 382554




----------



## Incline




----------



## Wolf




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Seeing fights online be like


----------



## Veggie

:happy:


----------



## Kore




----------



## Mange




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Mzku

Me:


----------



## Frosty




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Little_Bird




----------



## Slide




----------



## Bunny




----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Wolf




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Lacy

@AddictiveMuse is that an akita ? :hearts:


----------



## Mange

View attachment 544618


----------



## Mange

View attachment 544626


----------



## Ace Face

​


----------



## Lacy




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Wolf




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Bunny




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Bunny




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Mzku




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## Tropes

I was all like this:









So I went to work all like this:









But then I saw this:









And my brain decided:









And I got all:









But sadly not enough to reach this:









So now my projects are all like this:


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Mange

View attachment 555226


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Mange

View attachment 562506


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Also while Googling "meh" with the Safe Search off I came upon the image of Mary Poppins sucking a dick. So be careful people, is all I'm saying.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

You can suck on this iceberg.


----------



## WickerDeer

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Also while Googling "meh" with the Safe Search off I came upon the image of Mary Poppins sucking a dick. So be careful people, is all I'm saying.


I had to try for myself. She does look very 'meh' about it, so I guess it's fitting.


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Trying...


----------



## Bunny




----------



## Mange

View attachment 565338


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Miniblini

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Bunny




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## blood roots

ahem


----------



## huehuehue




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## DAPHNE XO




----------



## DAPHNE XO

*Ace Face is the girl in the background who sorta looks like she's been touching herself.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Laguna

No thanks- I'll have a glass of wine.


----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Bunny




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## kaleidoscope




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Because_why_not




----------



## Parrot




----------



## Doccium




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## PhantomTrolley

...How do you post pictures?


----------



## Parrot




----------



## Aladdin Sane




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Doccium




----------



## BatFlapClap




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Felipe




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Because_why_not




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Felipe




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## BatFlapClap




----------



## Rafiki

little bit of this

and 

a little bit of this


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## hal0hal0

mushr00m said:


>


Hahaha, I can so relate. 

I can still feel the effect of my coffee from last night, and I'm trying to figure out if I actually slept or just lay in bed for a few hours with my eyes closed.


----------



## Klaro26

hal0hal0 said:


> Hahaha, I can so relate.
> 
> I can still feel the effect of my coffee from last night, and I'm trying to figure out if I actually slept or just lay in bed for a few hours with my eyes closed.


Love your coffee pic <3 totally relate


----------



## mushr00m

hal0hal0 said:


> Hahaha, I can so relate.
> 
> I can still feel the effect of my coffee from last night, and I'm trying to figure out if I actually slept or just lay in bed for a few hours with my eyes closed.


It's no easy feat! It's nice to have company btw in this quite dire episode! There was no getting my brain on the tredmill this morning. It just wasn't going to work :laughing:

Haha, coffee does have that effect, it starts playing funny games on you. Totes agree on the decaff. It just seems like an oxymoron!


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Rafiki

im the boat


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Rafiki

after the storm


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## fighterxkit

well I effed up this post not sure how to fix it


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Rafiki

@Memestar 
almost at 5000!


----------



## Miniblini

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## AntiRed




----------



## kugghjul




----------



## Rafiki

@AntiRed
are you also going through a hearbreak?
I think we feel similarly...


----------



## AntiRed

@pancaketreehouse lol) i am in permaheartbreak ) what's up with you?


----------



## Rafiki

@AntiRed

let's talk brotha
im going thru a break up
one that was a little more serious than my others


----------



## DemonAbyss10

in case the gif doesn't work at all, since this forum tends to not like me sharing them in general for no real reason...

http://cdn2.funscrape.com/Images/3/3072519298545349.gif


----------



## cinnabun

pancaketreehouse said:


> @*Memestar*
> almost at 5000!


Are you trying to race me? Does something happen if I reach the 5,000 mark? DO I BECOME A NEW COLOUR? :kitteh:

Fuck you treehouse, I'm finishing first xD.


----------



## cinnabun

[.img]


----------



## Rafiki

Memestar said:


> Are you trying to race me? Does something happen if I reach the 5,000 mark? DO I BECOME A NEW COLOUR? :kitteh:
> 
> Fuck you treehouse, I'm finishing first xD.


I would be truly unimpressed if you couldn't reach 5k before I do. lol
good luck mate


----------



## Miniblini

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse is very sad because the evil...


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Deanmachine




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Recede




----------



## Rafiki

bonus points if u can name the album


----------



## Doccium




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Parrot




----------



## Rafiki

uprooted








even if we come back
we have to leave what we were
to become what we will be


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Astral Mouse — A little indigo mouse is very worried about the...


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Veggie




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

* *


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Wolf




----------



## Mange




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Felipe




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## leftbanke




----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Miniblini

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

* *


----------



## Fear Itself




----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Parrot




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

* *


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## bridmaga

Sooooo much studying...


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## CHLOELILI




----------



## Siri




----------



## Parrot




----------



## piano




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## NAP




----------



## 33778




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Veggie




----------



## 7rr7s

Veggie said:


>


So innovative. This is groundbreaking stuff, Veg.


----------



## Angina Jolie




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## wolvent42




----------



## piano




----------



## DAPHNE XO

I will never not be in love with Lana del Rey. She is basically everything and her everything is in me.


----------



## Kore




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## piece in quite




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## 33778




----------



## Ace Face

When I tell a student that I'm not doing their work for them...








...notice the student leaving, lol.​


----------



## Miniblini

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## DualGnosis

When I found out the girl I was trying to get with loves Jesus:


----------



## Deejaz




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## mangodelic psycho




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## 33778




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Introvertia

/leavemealone


----------



## TwoStepsAhead

Roses are red, violets are blue, i have no idea, what to do.


----------



## Mange




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## shazam




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Rosewhistle




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## shazam




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## shazam

the number is random


----------



## 33778




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Jordgubb

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Mange




----------



## Gossip Goat

Not really my mood. I just thought the drawing was nice.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Maybe

:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp:


----------



## shazam

:hopelessness::smiley_simmons::witch:


----------



## Wolf




----------



## cuddlyone




----------



## ethylene




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## shazam

@Mick Travis

I love the ending so much.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Ace Face

Neighbor&apos;s pit bulls attack mom, 2 kids in their own backyard

Everyone else's reaction:














My reaction:


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Planisphere




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## TryptamineDream




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## sweetbaby




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Inveniet




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

* *


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Lustghost




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## DAPHNE XO

It's been a good few months. No complaints. No major issues. No hassle.
Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## luna fleur




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Angina Jolie




----------



## Wisteria

tired af


----------



## B3LIAL

.


----------



## B3LIAL

This morning.


----------



## B3LIAL

After a few hours of meditation -


----------



## Farfadou57




----------



## G0lde




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## Mone




----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Veggie




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Chesire Tower

Database error said:


>


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Starlorn




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## piano




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## lolalalah

* *


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

* *


----------



## Farfadou57




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## ponpiri




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Super Luigi

The Penguin said:


> View attachment 738058




Sure enough, two hours later, my mood is better.


----------



## 8jaaroud




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Little_Bird

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Cal




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## HankSabbath

View attachment 743506
View attachment 743514


----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## Cal




----------



## HankSabbath

View attachment 743602
View attachment 743610


----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Cal

* *




MY HAND AFTER HOLDING A BUNCH OF CHOCOLATES


----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## HankSabbath




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Little_Bird

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Elspeth




----------



## Cal




----------



## remarkable_remark




----------



## Rydori




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria

me today


----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Chatshire




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Cal




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Lady of Clockwork




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Electra

View attachment 772610


----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Super Luigi

@Lunar Lamp


----------



## Cal




----------



## Electra




----------



## Sybow

Unfortunately, no hamburgers cooking in front of me.


----------



## Cal




----------



## Electra

Freezing
View attachment 772929


----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Electra




----------



## Judson Joist

Just swap the pink shirt for a blue one.


----------



## Cal




----------



## Cal




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lady of Clockwork




----------



## Electra

I'm in the mood for summer :happy:


----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Electra




----------



## VoodooDolls

just because there's a strong blizzard hitting my town atm


----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Electra




----------



## BranchMonkey

To relax I take and play around with photos. This is from yesterday, looking up at the sky, at trees... I altered it until I felt satisfied with it, or as satisfied as I could considering the few tools and little energy I had to use.


----------



## Electra

BranchMonkey said:


> To relax I take and play around with photos. This is from yesterday, looking up at the sky, at trees... I altered it until I felt satisfied with it, or as satisfied as I could considering the few tools and little energy I had to use.
> 
> View attachment 780329


Well done!! :applause:


----------



## BranchMonkey

> Quote Originally Posted by BranchMonkey View Post
> To relax I take and play around with photos. This is from yesterday, looking up at the sky, at trees... I altered it until I felt satisfied with it, or as satisfied as I could considering the few tools and little energy I had to use.





Electra said:


> Well done!! :applause:


Thank ye ✍(◔◡◔)


----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Electra

Lunar Lamp said:


>


You are not aloneeee....


----------



## Electra

View attachment 780513


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Electra




----------



## whispers_the_wind

This is not what I was looking for, but it made me laugh, so it's here anyway.


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

1.






















































2.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Andromeda Star




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Moo Rice




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Electra

View attachment 787786


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Andromeda Star




----------



## Cal




----------



## Electra

​


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Cal




----------



## Andromeda Star




----------



## Super Luigi

sad


----------



## Andromeda Star




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Andromeda Star




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Cal

As you can see, I am ver Grant Gustin today, with a little Loiter Squad and child dressed up as her mother's purse.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

The Penguin said:


> View attachment 790730
> 
> 
> sad


The wonkiest version of Penguin IMO ... :|


----------



## Super Luigi

Hywen Mrath said:


> The wonkiest version of Penguin IMO ... :|


The one from _Gotham_ is bad.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

The Penguin said:


> The one from _Gotham_ is bad.


wonkiest 'animated' version (that I have seen), I have seen bits and pieces of Gotham (season 1). 

Actually, 'The Batman' was a weird show (I don't like the character designs) ... Batgirl looked like a 'kid' (even though she was enrolled at the Gotham University), they ended the Detective Ellen Yin's story arc quite abruptly (probably because of Batgirl and Robin). The best thing about the show was Gordon (played by AD Skinner of 'The X files') and the Joker (but somehow they had to do the same thing with Penguin as well). 

The most fun episode was probably the one where Joker dressed up as Batman to fight 'petty crime'.


----------



## Super Luigi

photon said:


> Samesies with some family members. The rest of it is my own fault, getting these weird chaotic intrusive thinking patterns from playing too many video games.


I just want them to care how I feel. Is that so hard? I care how they feel, and they've been like this all my life. I really deserve better.


----------



## photon

Davy Jones said:


> I just want them to care how I feel. Is that so hard? I care how they feel, and they've been like this all my life. I really deserve better.


Hmm have you considered having a one on one talk with a family member you feel safe with, and explain how you really feel? Is it some sort of lack of appreciation from their end? Are they too busy to really show appreciation? I keep having dreams my family is trying to kill me because I've been avoiding them and hanging out with more people who do care.


----------



## Super Luigi

photon said:


> Hmm have you considered having a one on one talk with a family member you feel safe with, and explain how you really feel? Is it some sort of lack of appreciation from their end? Are they too busy to really show appreciation? I keep having dreams my family is trying to kill me because I've been avoiding them and hanging out with more people who do care.


they think they need to fix me, every time, and yes I have tried talking with all of them, not all of them are bent on fixing me, but none of them ever really have emotional support or good advice that isn't completely ridiculous


----------



## photon

Davy Jones said:


> they think they need to fix me, every time, and yes I have tried talking with all of them, not all of them are bent on fixing me, but none of them ever really have emotional support or good advice that isn't completely ridiculous


Maybe try to set boundaries with them? Explain that if they keep trying to fix you, it's crossing a boundary for you. Then follow up with I'd like to be treated fairly, with care.


----------



## Super Luigi

photon said:


> Maybe try to set boundaries with them? Explain that if they keep trying to fix you, it's crossing a boundary for you. Then follow up with I'd like to be treated fairly, with care.


yep, tried that too, nothing works

I appreciate your concern to try and help with me some practical suggestions :hug:


----------



## photon

Davy Jones said:


> yep, tried that too, nothing works
> 
> I appreciate your concern to try and help with me some practical suggestions :hug:


You could try what I do but it might not work haha. I deflect the conversations and start talking about things like "I'm fascinated by Yakuza", "You know I burned a lot of nerds online last night", "Hmmm I think I need to go dance it's very urgent *puts in headphoones*". But they might start thinking you're a bit off, not sure of how their personalities are, but I've learned some deflection has amused the more important family members like my mom. My mom is amused by toilet humor so when she's there I just fill my phone with those jokes and she lightens up around me. 

Good luck with everything! :cheerful:


----------



## Super Luigi

photon said:


> You could try what I do but it might not work haha. I deflect the conversations and start talking about things like "I'm fascinated by Yakuza", "You know I burned a lot of nerds online last night", "Hmmm I think I need to go dance it's very urgent *puts in headphoones*". But they might start thinking you're a bit off, not sure of how their personalities are, but I've learned some deflection has amused the more important family members like my mom. My mom is amused by toilet humor so when she's there I just fill my phone with those jokes and she lightens up around me.
> 
> Good luck with everything! :cheerful:


yeah, they hate when I try to change the subject, even though they do it, *cough* hypocrites *cough*


----------



## Cal




----------



## Paulie

Cal said:


>


I would change those strings when you reach shore as they are bound to be rusty, lol!


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Mister Bimbo




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Super Luigi

@*Ariviel* @*temptingthesea @Hero Within*


----------



## Cal

How I want to feel:


----------



## Solariopa




----------



## Cal




----------



## Sidhe Draoi




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Sidhe Draoi




----------



## Cal




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Mick Travis

View attachment 815215


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Introvertia

overdosing on caffeine to fight this endless (actually seasonal) darkness.


----------



## TranquilMindGun




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## musixxal




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra

:frustrating::crying:


----------



## TryptamineDream

Low serotonin


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Electra

View attachment 817433
View attachment 817435


----------



## Firelily




----------



## DualGnosis




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Cal




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Laguna




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 819991


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Mhm.


----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Pippi




----------



## valosagutas




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Mange

View attachment 820189


----------



## Frosty




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## StinkyBambi




----------



## Firelily

StinkyBambi said:


> View attachment 820519


:hugs: Hugs ? 

idk whats happening with you but you look like you need a hug.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Confidently tread through darkness; blind and dauntless.
Normally, there's a light at the end. Occasionally, you discover it was your own the whole time.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 820603

View attachment 820605


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Pippi




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## mightyoak




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Pippi

Fucking crazy people


----------



## Eu_citzen




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra

roud:


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Paulie

it's funny


----------



## Cherry




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Firelily




----------



## mightyoak

How do you embed a gif? I copied and pasted, but it didn't work?
Thanks @Eugenia Shepherd


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

mightyoak said:


> https://media.giphy.com/media/j4ZYPicLPJWSs/giphy.gif
> 
> How do you embed a gif? I copied and pasted, but it didn't work?


Click the small _Insert Image_ icon in the toolbar above, copy the link, paste it into the appropriate textbox (From URL), and uncheck the _Retrieve_ option.


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Cherry

Firelily said:


> View attachment 822741


oooooh, that's preeeeeetty


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## mightyoak




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Kizuna




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Introvertia

Insert a picture from that movie with a head exploding like a melon. [imagine it here]


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## AdaptingMotif




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Super Luigi

Firelily said:


> View attachment 823073


me too, with almost everyone :sadcloud:


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Super Luigi

ReasonforTreason said:


> View attachment 823235


----------



## Kizuna




----------



## Firelily

ReasonforTreason said:


> View attachment 823235





The Penguin said:


>


all i can say is that shit grows the best gardens :hugs:


----------



## Firelily

Life is a battle field Be in it to win


----------



## Pippi




----------



## Super Luigi

Pippi said:


>


so cute :ball:


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Highway Nights




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Cal




----------



## Firelily

Cal said:


>


Welcome back


----------



## Mange




----------



## Super Luigi

^ angry


----------



## Super Luigi

I'm horny lol


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Inwardly: :angry:


----------



## Aridela

bearlybreathing said:


>


Stop stealing my memes, bear.


----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Darkbloom




----------



## Shodan




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Eu_citzen

Torn between wanting adventure and just saying "screw this" and stay in bed all day.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Firelily

Introvertia said:


>


:hugs:


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Veggie




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Judson Joist

Genki Mode, engage!
:crazy:


----------



## Meliodas




----------



## AnneM

@Inside Job Don't try to seduce me with pictures of angels and lions!!!!!!!! Don't do it!


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> @Inside Job Don't try to seduce me with pictures of angels and lions!!!!!!!! Don't do it!


I didn't know that you would be so affected by it. How interesting.


----------



## AnneM

Inside Job said:


> I didn't know that you would be so affected by it. How interesting.


What's your deal anyway? A pensive angel who wonders where to post his dick pics? Weird.


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> What's your deal anyway? A pensive angel who wonders where to post his dick pics? Weird.


Maybe I'm just horny and lonely? To be honest, I am not sure if I really have an agenda. I just like being provocative, and you play with me who knows, maybe we will both have some fun.


----------



## AnneM

Inside Job said:


> Maybe I'm just horny and lonely? To be honest, I am not sure if I really have an agenda. I just like being provocative, and you play with me who knows, maybe we will both have some fun.


Hmmm. 

Never said you had an _agenda. _ I just want to know about those pics you posted.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Never said you had an _agenda. _ I just want to know about those pics you posted.


Which ones? The images of an angel riding a lion? They represent my ego and id respectively. The angel is my id - airy, cerebral, playful and childlike. The lion is my ego - ambitious, calculating, noble and sexual. The emotions in the images represent my mood at the time I posted.

If you are asking about my dick, it's best if I send pictures of that to you in private.


----------



## AnneM

Inside Job said:


> Which ones? The images of an angel riding a lion? They represent my ego and id respectively. The angel is my id - airy, cerebral, playful and childlike. The lion is my ego - ambitious, calculating, noble and sexual. The emotions in the images represent my mood at the time I posted.
> 
> If you are asking about my dick, it's best if I send pictures of that to you in private.


Oh. 

I was reading Jesus into it. 

I see I was mistaken.


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> Oh.
> 
> I was reading Jesus into it.
> 
> I see I was mistaken.


Ah well, he and I have a complicated relationship.


----------



## AnneM

Inside Job said:


> Ah well, he and I have a complicated relationship.


Yeah. I know all about complicated relationships with Jesus. 

Le sigh.


----------



## Meliodas

https://www.ccswfl.org/news/follow-up-activities-to-international-mud-day


----------



## AnneM

@Inside Job If you _really_ want to take it to the next level, you have to _eat _some of the mud. It's good for the intestinal tract. Builds immunity.


----------



## Meliodas

AnneM said:


> @Inside Job If you _really_ want to take it to the next level, you have to _eat _some of the mud. It's good for the intestinal tract. Builds immunity.


:wink: Maybe if I mixed it with something more tasty, I'd give it a go. I imagine that mud could be rather bitter and rancid.


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Introvertia

_me trying to be adult
_


----------



## 30812

View attachment 832921


----------



## AnneM




----------



## hellonearth




----------



## SilentScream

Eroticarmin said:


> @*Frankly My Dear*
> Who is that handsome man in your avatar?


"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn" - Clarke Gable, Gone with the wind.


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Pippi




----------



## AnneM

*FUCK YOU, GOODWILL!!!!!!! * 

REMEMBER WHEN YOU EXISTED FOR THE SAKE OF POOR PEOPLE??!! DON'T CHARGE ME $7 FOR A SHIRT SOMEONE DONATED THAT ORIGINALLY COST $5! IF PerC CHANGES THIS TO LOWERCASE, I'LL BE SO FUCKING PISSED!!!


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> *FUCK YOU, GOODWILL!!!!!!! *
> 
> REMEMBER WHEN YOU EXISTED FOR THE SAKE OF POOR PEOPLE??!! DON'T CHARGE ME $7 FOR A SHIRT SOMEONE DONATED THAT ORIGINALLY COST $5! IF PerC CHANGES THIS TO LOWERCASE, I'LL BE SO FUCKING PISSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 833973


Can you tell them that if I don't get my trillion-dollar Robot Award check in the mail by next Friday you'll be so fucking pissed?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 833977


----------



## Cherry

Eroticarmin said:


> @Frankly My Dear
> Who is that handsome man in your avatar?


That's Clark Gable


----------



## SilentScream

Been reading the spoilers for Dark Fate and Chris Stuckman's face pretty much says it all about my own mood as well :laughing:


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Super Luigi

I searched Google for "flat expression" and this is the best I could find.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## 0001




----------



## Firelily

Someones pic can say a thousand words


----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Wisteria

It then goes to this


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Lunar Lamp

^ Basically what my sketch books look like lol. My creativity is all dried up...


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Electra

​


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Not the attached thumbnail if still there


----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Moodboard | Quickly build beautiful moodboards and easily share the results


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Lunacik

At first I came here like 










and then I saw the gif in the post above mine and I was like


----------



## StinkyBambi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Whippit




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Excessive energy today. Psychomotor overexcitability all yesterday; carried on today.
I might go travelling alone by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Zye

It's hot, this is my only mood.


----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Six




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Super Luigi




----------



## Introvertia

terrifying yet fabulous


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## KSYHM




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I feel like this picture is very close to mood if thought metaphorical also found it funny


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Super Luigi

Electra said:


>


I've seen a lot of squirrels in real life, but that's the cutest squirrel pose I've ever seen.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Laguna

:heart-borken:


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


>


OMG, me too!


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Pippi

Pinkieshyrose said:


> View attachment 837711


Um. I'll say what my 4th grade teacher told me about my electrical power-related drawing. "That's beautiful, Pinkieshyrose... What _IS_ it??!" I mean, not your picture, but the caption. It sounds good, but... what? lol


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Pippi said:


> Um. I'll say what my 4th grade teacher told me about my electrical power-related drawing. "That's beautiful, Pinkieshyrose... What _IS_ it??!" I mean, not your picture, but the caption. It sounds good, but... what? lol


my mood lol

I would describe its as every emotion in the book an very silly  but worn out
like uhh your anger is proactive but uhh not right now lol
hard to describe theirs more to it for me but hard to explain lol
never played dungeon and dragons but pretty sure a bard cant use fire ball that well


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Pippi

Good night, you freaks. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Kintsugi




----------



## Klaro26




----------



## Phil

Late night caffeine got me hyper and tired at the same time.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Phil said:


> Late night caffeine got me hyper and tired at the same time.


Hahahaha :rolling:
I was just about to drink coffee now roud:
Thanks for the reminder, better stop in time :happy: :starbucks:


----------



## Phil

Electra said:


> Hahahaha :rolling:
> I was just about to drink coffee now roud:
> Thanks for the reminder, better stop in time :happy: :starbucks:


I WENT AND DID IT AGAIN :crying:


----------



## Phil

LATE NIGHT CAFFEINE AND BOREDOM


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This man looks hella comfortable and relaxed. Like me.
View attachment 838393


----------



## Pippi




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Pippi




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 838571

View attachment 838573


----------



## Electra




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Urrrghh.... good.. ni- zzzzzz 
:sleepytime::sleeping::topsy_turvy:


----------



## Phil




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Electra




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Mzku




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Electra




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Cherry

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> In hindsight I think I was a bit rude here. But I was just trying to understand your thoughts. ^^;;


Eren, accusing someone of something or assuming things is barely the way to try and understand someone's thoughts.
Not that I'm backing anyone up. I've been annoyed at my fair share of posts. Just saying, though. It's good that you can admit it came off as rude. Also if you see someone as 'elitist' might be good to assess whether your retaliation is coming from a place of jealousy or something else. When I find myself getting defensive or misunderstanding things, it's good to try and reflect on what's going on in internally sometimes.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Frankly My Dear said:


> Eren, accusing someone of something or assuming things is barely the way to try and understand someone's thoughts.
> Not that I'm backing anyone up. I've been annoyed at my fair share of posts. Just saying, though. It's good that you can admit it came off as rude. Also if you see someone as 'elitist' might be good to assess whether your retaliation is coming from a place of jealousy or something else. When I find myself getting defensive or misunderstanding things, it's good to try and reflect on what's going on in internally sometimes.


It definitely wasn't jealousy haha.


----------



## Mzku

Shepherdess said:


>


i dont think ive ever wanted to hug someone's mood picture before :shocked: congrats, you da first!~ i actually love everything about this picture from the sockless feet to the muddy water. really wanna know what was in that cup @[email protected] i need this...


{edit} forgot this


----------



## Introvertia

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> It was from your post with the ocean stuff and the dress. :05.18-flustered:


I didn't make the connection. 

Maybe should have called me an elitist in that thread, would have made more sense.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Introvertia said:


> I didn't make the connection.
> 
> Maybe should have called me an elitist in that thread, would have made more sense.


Haha yeah.
I'm sorry. 

^^;;;;


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Mzku said:


> i dont think ive ever wanted to hug someone's mood picture before :shocked: congrats, you da first!~ i actually love everything about this picture from the sockless feet to the muddy water. really wanna know what was in that cup @[email protected] i need this...
> 
> 
> {edit} forgot this
> View attachment 839719


Where did you get that awesome cute cat emoji? Or is it a transparent GIF?


----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Mzku

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Where did you get that awesome cute cat emoji? Or is it a transparent GIF?


i jack most of these from BTTV nowadays. its a twitch emoji..thing where you can take a streamers emojis edit and animate them then upload to make "better emojis" and the original for this came from "Imaqtpie" 's stream. somebody animated it into this and it is THE GREATEST THING EVER :shocked: right up there with this lil guy








as far as the 2nd question, hell if i know.. i just take the things dont bother making them


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ShirleyDubois

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Where did you get that awesome cute cat emoji? Or is it a transparent GIF?


I also want to get the answer.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Six




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Phil

@Shepherdess 
You always post the coolest pictures!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Phil said:


> @Shepherdess
> You always post the coolest pictures!


Aaw, thank you! :heart:


----------



## Phil

Shepherdess said:


> Aaw, thank you! :heart:


You're welcome! :heart:


----------



## Lovable




----------



## Phil




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> @Paradox3
> That guy sure has a lot of good points! I have read from a scientific site I often read at home that processed meat can create cancer. As a chef I can also sign it, we learnt at chef school to avoid using so much prossed meat for that reason (at gluten too because it kinda acts like glue.) Also that what he said about eating more vegetables fruit and berries is super healthy!
> In chef school they told us that from now on the chef job will be ore directed towards health, which I found really good. It's about time they take foods effect on the body seriously!
> 
> 
> However unfortunetly my throat pain is back and now I also have some weird chest pains that come and go. I take it is because I didn't see the dentist in a while that I got a problem in the throat, I guess it probably spread or something... but luckily, in a few months I will probably be able to see one again


I ordered the book and it came with an audio version as well. This reminded me to listen to/read it. I forget when things are on my kindle. I still prefer to hold books but, the kindle being light and effective in reading at night without a lamp has its benefits. My draw back is- if I do not see it, I forget to read it if I get sidetracked. Unless, it is a page turner. A book that wants me to give up coffee would make it easier to forget  I have given up coffee and felt tons better. 10 day detox is doable.

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Electra

Electra said:


> Thank you so much!! I look foward to listen to it. _shot'ting vinegar and sipping tea_





Paradox3 said:


> I ordered the book and it came with an audio version as well. This reminded me to listen to/read it. I forget when things are on my kindle. I still prefer to hold books but, the kindle being light and effective in reading at night without a lamp has its benefits. My draw back is- if I do not see it, I forget to read it if I get sidetracked. Unless, it is a page turner. A book that wants me to give up coffee would make it easier to forget  I have given up coffee and felt tons better. 10 day detox is doable.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better.


I am very happy to hear that! When it comes to detox I heard eating onion is supposed to help 
I am so tired that maybe I'll sleep soon, and tomorrow I will see the doctor, if I may.
Your care and support has helped a lot! I'm very greatfull for your cosern 💖
I think you would have a great future in a care proffession if you should choose it 😇👩‍🔬 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## eeo




----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## Electra

It's gotta be...oh-can't post pics from cellphone


----------



## KindaSnob!

my today's mood


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Infinitus

Can't take a wrong step. I deserve this.


----------



## Electra




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## eeo




----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## ENIGMA2019

eeo said:


>


Looks like you need one of these


----------



## Bellerixx




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

✍👩‍💻🧮🤔😅📒📘📑📚📉📐📊🪑📟


----------



## Electra

🚗👩👩‍🦳👵 🥘🍨🍰☕


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


> 🚗👩👩‍🦳👵 🥘🍨🍰☕


So you met your grandma and ate lots of food! 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> So you met your grandma and ate lots of food! 🕵️‍♂️


I am in the car because mum forgot her coffee machine which could porentionally kill a lot of people if left to it's own so she told me while I was waiting "if you hear 3 peeps, just come to my appartment because that meens theyre gonna explode the area!" I'm like...okaaay 😅 Now she is back (still alive seemingly but dhe forgot something else 🙄😄) but we have come to a point of no return. Grandma is waiting! Your observations and analyzes were correct-well soon I hope! 😃


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


> I am in the car because mum forgot her coffee machine which could porentionally kill a lot of people if left to it's own so she told me while I was waiting "if you hear 3 peeps, just come to my appartment because that meens theyre gonna explode the area!" I'm like...okaaay 😅 Now she is back (still alive seemingly but dhe forgot something else 🙄😄) but we have come to a point of no return. Grandma is waiting! Your observations and analyzes were correct-well soon I hope! 😃


She literally sound like my mother! Whenever me and my mom tries to go out, she is like "I forgot to turn off vent! It would explode". When she comes back she is like "I think i didn't turn off fan! It would explode! Also i don't think i locked gas valve." It takes so long for her to feel relieved. She have a bit of OCD i guess...


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> She literally sound like my mother! Whenever me and my mom tries to go out, she is like "I forgot to turn off vent! It would explode". When she comes back she is like "I think i didn't turn off fan! It would explode! Also i don't think i locked gas valve." It takes so long for her to feel relieved. She have a bit of OCD i guess...


😄😆


----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Electra

🙂


----------



## Crowbo

One does not simply rock into Mordor.


----------



## Bellerixx

Electra said:


> 🙂


Electra ❤💕🌺


----------



## KatieLadyMoon

Awesome post, thanks for making it. Here’s how I feel now 



http://imgur.com/a/TS8UT8e


----------



## passionate

okay i have two moods right now and i can't choose one


----------



## KatieLadyMoon

passionate said:


> okay i have two moods right now and i can't choose one
> View attachment 871165
> 
> View attachment 871166


That’s a vibe!


----------



## passionate

KatieLadyMoon said:


> That’s a vibe!


thank you girl!
it's so funny because i dont know how it's possible to stress AND go 💞💓💖💗💓💞💓💕💓💞💞💓💗💗 simultaneously while being tired. im not _stressed _stressed, but like... suddenly everything is so funny! maybe it's the 2 cups of sweet coffee i had woohoooo!!


----------



## Bellerixx

I was putting wrong pic on this thread and I felt guilty because I didn't know the meaning,🤦I hope noone sees it. I felt stupid


----------



## Bellerixx

View attachment 871166

[/QUOTE]


passionate said:


> okay i have two moods right now and i can't choose one
> View attachment 871165
> 
> View attachment 871166


Bottom one is my mood all the time (Exams too all week until next week)


----------



## Infinitus




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra

Bellerixx said:


> I was putting wrong pic on this thread and I felt guilty because I didn't know the meaning,🤦I hope noone sees it. I felt stupid


It happens to me too a lot!


----------



## Bellerixx

Electra said:


> It happens to me too a lot!


Sometimes we do have those moments


----------



## Electra

Bellerixx said:


> Sometimes we do have those moments


We need to realize we are only human I think 😊


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## ENIGMA2019

When my computers keep getting hacked into. Privacy ever heard of it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexigoon said:


>


_Looks over your shoulder... _ Do we need binoculars or a telescope to find them?


----------



## ThisNameWorks




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> We need to realize we are only human I think 😊


Yes, we should all act humane.


----------



## Hexigoon

ENIGMA2019 said:


> _Looks over your shoulder... _ Do we need binoculars or a telescope to find them?












_looks all around and realizes you're behind me_

Ahhh!!! H-How did you get in here!? 😲


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexigoon said:


> _looks all around and realizes you're behind me_
> 
> Ahhh!!! H-How did you get in here!? 😲


I am sneaky like that. You looked so sad~ I figured I would help. Do we need to pack a lunch first? Will this take awhile?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

YearseRayneDon said:


> View attachment 871310


That neck looks familiar....  
Have I nipped it before? _smirks_ J/k


----------



## Hexigoon

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I am sneaky like that. You looked so sad~ I figured I would help. Do we need to pack a lunch first? Will this take awhile?


You a ninja! Haha I didn't even hear you come in. Kinda scary!  Oh, yes, I suppose I was a little down... I do often get a feeling of longing when that happens. Perhaps you can understand.
Mm, it really could take quite a while knowing me, but in either case it's always good to have a bit of lunch anyway so perhaps we should!


----------



## Crowbo

How I feel after discovering that I have a bunch of cavities and will need several subsequent appointments to get fillings for all of them.


----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hexigoon said:


> You a ninja! Haha I didn't even hear you come in. Kinda scary!  Oh, yes, I suppose I was a little down... I do often get a feeling of longing when that happens. Perhaps you can understand.
> Mm, it really could take quite a while knowing me, but in either case it's always good to have a bit of lunch anyway so perhaps we should!


What are we eating?








I forgot to ask what we are looking for or whom.... That will help me decide what I put in my backpack.


----------



## Bellerixx

..Well maybe I'll just have Ice cream around. I dunno if some would want to taste too? sadly I only have one


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Crowbo said:


> How I feel after discovering that I have a bunch of cavities and will need several subsequent appointments to get fillings for all of them.
> 
> View attachment 871323


That sucks! You should get a cleaning atleast once if not twice a year. Your oral health affects every other part of your body, You will feel tons better after having it corrected I am sure!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Bellerixx said:


> View attachment 871322
> 
> 
> ..Well maybe I'll just have Ice cream around. I dunno if some would want to taste too? sadly I only have one😔


Looks like it may hit the floor... _hands you a bowl_


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Perlanthesis said:


> View attachment 871326


I literally snacked on some pretzel sticks a few minutes ago. No joke. Those look better.
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Perlanthesis

Crowbo said:


> How I feel after discovering that I have a bunch of cavities and will need several subsequent appointments to get fillings for all of them.
> 
> View attachment 871323


Oww!!! Good luck on that.

I had to do a double root canal on my teeth once. They numbed my teeth and started drilling. There was a screaming kid next door and the dentist looked like one of my previous gym teachers I disliked. I assumed there was was no hallucogenic drugs involved but the whole time that was happening all I was thinking of was [I WANT BARBECUE!!!] because of the smoke in the background.


----------



## Bellerixx

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Looks like it may hit the floor... _hands you a bowl_


Thank you Enigma👉👈❤😊


----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> Are you sick or hungover?


 I had hangover earlier but now the hang over is gone.
I'm just sick🤮


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> I had hangover earlier but now the hang over is gone.
> I'm just sick🤮


Crackers and something with electrolytes? What were you drinking?


----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> Crackers and something with electrolytes? What were you drinking?


I feel a bit better now. I made dinner earlier (porkchops). Then I had a shower which felt very good. Now I am having tea  Thank you for the tip on the electrolytes and crackers 💟


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> View attachment 872060


Give me some of that energy! hahaha


----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> Give me some of that energy! hahaha


It's called coffee


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> It's called coffee


I am drinking that now.  I guess I will start with putting a load of clothes in the washer while being on here.


----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> I am drinking that now.  I guess I will start with putting a load of clothes in the washer while being on here.


Cheers! 😃 * raises x-mas cup with santa-dog *


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> Cheers! 😃 * raises x-mas cup with santa-dog *


Hahah my coffee cups are not that cute generally. Except the ones my kid gives me. I somehow managed to be drinking out of a coffee cup I bought for my dad.  I must have been hanging out and left drinking coffee. I need to return it. I like funny mugs.


----------



## Electra

Paradox3 said:


> Hahah my coffee cups are not that cute generally. Except the ones my kid gives me. I somehow managed to be drinking out of a coffee cup I bought for my dad.  I must have been hanging out and left drinking coffee. I need to return it. I like funny mugs.


Hahaha!! Awesome  I am happy to see you guys keep a sense of humor! Love it!!
I got this cup of mine from a friend, it's not one I would pick out my self, but I like it since it since she gave me it as an x-mas gift 😃


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Six

Me walking around without a mask on...


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## WickerDeer

I love this movie and book so much. It's been too long.


----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## Neff90

What a lovely idea, this thread has increased my mood so rapidly!


----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## ENIGMA2019

eeo said:


>


This makes me want to go swimming!  This cold weather sucks sometimes.


----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## KindaSnob!

Headache


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> View attachment 873047
> 
> 
> Headache


----------



## Nannerl




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Electra

😵😴😌


----------



## Electra

@Paradox3 and @KindaSnob! Get well soon!! 🤗


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## KindaSnob!




----------



## incision




----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## KindaSnob!

grumpy day


----------



## Rift




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Six




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Electra




----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Riddle me this, riddle me that
You've turned me into a curious cat


----------



## Electra

😐


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Zye




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## eeo




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Rift




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## ImpossibleHunt




----------



## Electra

For some reasons the phone doesn't let me post pictures so...😖👿😡🤬😴


----------



## Perlanthesis




----------



## eeo




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## duckinduck

I once had a nervous breakdown because I didn't let off steam. And the doctors recommended to me to draw pictures. I bought gouache, watercolors, brushes, canvas, easel and started painting. Now I have such a hobby - every day after work I let off steam on the canvas. Sometimes the paintings are light and bright, and sometimes they are gray or even black, brown, and red.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Rift




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Rift




----------



## mia-me

One day my eyes will be white since my irises will be stuck in the wrong position.


----------



## Electra

🌞​


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Rift




----------



## eeo




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## MsMojiMoe




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

TFW when you drink cool, refreshing water after getting dehydrated from heaps of exercise.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir

Nvm the social option, im already feeling drained as hell just by considering it.

Not to mention im probably being ruder than my usual right now.


----------



## Nannerl

SirCanSir said:


> Nvm the social option, im already feeling drained as hell just by considering it.
> 
> Not to mention im probably being ruder than my usual right now.











I'm not a guy, but let me say #nohomo lmao

@Hexcoder Sorry for your depressive episode. Hang in there.


----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir

Hexcoder said:


> View attachment 883122


----------



## Lunacik

SirCanSir said:


>


I could be classy maybe...IF I COULD DO MY LAUNDRY _shakes fist at roommate_

I should be laughing, actually...I was going to buy more anyway because that smelled like old people. That means she smells like old people because she took my laundry detergent. Haha


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Lunacik

Toward / about no one in particular...

















just is really more of a sense of longing than an expression of affection.


----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik

x


----------



## Lunacik

x


----------



## SirCanSir

Me internally since the day before yesterday.


----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir

Hexcoder said:


> View attachment 883229
> 
> View attachment 883230



It may be a bit insensitive to say this, but i liked your association a lot.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

@SirCanSir it was supposed to be comforting 😬🤭


----------



## SirCanSir

Electra said:


> @SirCanSir it was supposed to be comforting 😬🤭


Oh, it was confusing then kek.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Lunacik

.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Lunacik

Forgot meds today and am already depressive.


----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## tanstaafl28

Guess who has Monday off?


----------



## tanstaafl28

Hexcoder said:


> View attachment 883504
> 
> Forgot meds today and am already depressive.


Hope you feel better.


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## mug_cake




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Mixture


----------



## Kelly Kapowski




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Six




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Electra

🤔


----------



## SirCanSir

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


oh RIP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> oh RIP


When me/we (complained about inability) first requested a listed description like I/we did way back when- many years ago joking about lack of post counts... who knew the magical force/mind that bestowed us with them- would give such fitting ones.

Not Banned Yet  I have always thought~ you would be least likely to be banned. I looked to remove mine _shrugs_ Can't find it to remove and idc anymore.


----------



## SirCanSir

ENIGMA2019 said:


> When me/we (complained about inability) first requested a listed description like I/we did way back when- many years ago joking about lack of post counts... who knew the magical force/mind that bestowed us with them- would give such fitting ones.
> 
> Not Banned Yet  I have always thought~ you would be least likely to be banned. I looked to remove mine _shrugs_ Can't find it to remove and idc anymore.


Haha why did you think id be the least likely to be banned? Was i not enough of a troublemaker?


----------



## SirCanSir

GOD DAMN FUCKING VULNERABILITY EXPRESSIVENESS ISSUES.

I FEEL LIKE A DAMN BRICK AT TIMES.

BE OPEN ABOUT SOMETHING SENSITIVE FOR ONCE TO CONNECT MORON.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SirCanSir said:


> Haha why did you think id be the least likely to be banned? Was i not enough of a troublemaker?


Yes, you just did not go around acting like a self righteous, know it all prick(this can be male or female) on your worst days.  More crafty than troublemaker and not in a malicious way. 

Besides, the banned ones seem to return in one form or another form but, their previous behaviors bleed through- eventually.


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Yes, you just did not go around acting like a self righteous, know it all prick(this can be male or female) on your worst days.  More crafty than troublemaker and not in a malicious way.
> 
> Besides, the banned ones seem to return in one form or another form but, their previous behaviors bleed through- eventually.


This is my mood right now knowing that you’re online now:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> This is my mood right now knowing that you’re online now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww Maxi... that made me giggle. I needed it. _hugs_


----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Aww Maxi... that made me giggle. I needed it. _hugs_


I’m glad. It’s been forever lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> I’m glad. It’s been forever lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has been! How are things on your side of the planet?


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> It has been! How are things on your side of the planet?


Yeah it’s alright and I’m still alive. You? 



Bearlin said:


>


Is that Immortal Technique? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearlin

ya, man..what else????????????????????????? sandman is dancin' again in his infinite grace... , majestic generosity, superhuman empathy, reacting/responding to the tiniest impulses,rich in mercy, delivering you from demons, troubles, suffering, guilt and evil, if you do penance , better yourself, i took the challenge nevertheless to make this pc a better place ( enneagramwise at least) ...
so....., and you're still waitin' for the facesittin* of the femdom ..., right ..( accordin' to your portraitavatar)..or time of the big spender for a dominatrix...hmm...time will tell...anyway.


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Max said:


> Yeah it’s alright and I’m still alive. You?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Immortal Technique? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. How is the writing,screen play, artwork thing coming along? Did you ever finish that one I read years ago? Finish your classes? I see by the underlined your Iphone shrine has prob grown tremendously


----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Winter-Rose




----------



## Max

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Same. How is the writing,screen play, artwork thing coming along? Did you ever finish that one I read years ago? Finish your classes? I see by the underlined your Iphone shrine has prob grown tremendously


Yeah, I'm writing a story or two. And I make some music now as well, which keeps my bran exercised. Which one? lol. Yeah, I did, actually two years ago. Now, I am trying to figure out what to do with my life you know? A qualification doesn't make the whole job you know?  Ha, most of them are stored away in my storage boxes now, and I haven't bought any in a while. I actuallu have been using my iPhone 11 for over a year now lol (I think I am gonna upgrade soon to a better iPhone). 

You been good?


----------



## Electra




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## SirCanSir




----------



## Hexigoon

_sigh_ well, time for bath.


----------



## 558663




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Lunacik

(Enough waiting...)


















On to the point of no return.


----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## WickerDeer

So pleased with the experiment with dyes










I still have some creative painting mojo left


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ExxPs be like:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

My reaction to Levi & Hanji. They'll be happy, in an alternate universe...









Edit: I also thought about Nicolo & Sasha.

And two real life people.


----------



## NIHM

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> ExxPs be like:
> View attachment 900484


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

No more cleaning! That was a huge day at work.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> View attachment 900655


I like it/ coffee mugs with different sayings. I have this sunhat


----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


> View attachment 901653


Same


----------



## NIHM

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Same


I want that sweater 😍


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## WickerDeer

Switching careers is hard but I hope it will be rewarding. It would be really nice to be able to survive economically and also do something I enjoy and is meaningful to me.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Infinitus




----------



## NIHM




----------



## ENIGMA2019

NIHM said:


> View attachment 904581


My mood after seeing that









Thanks 💜 I needed that!


----------



## Lunacik

Passion, willpower, determination.


----------



## WickerDeer

I had this idea for a picture/drawing that I never made (not this photo--this is from google), and I'm feeling it now the same, years later. So I feel a bit more uplifted about it that it lasts despite life's transience. 

I should pursue that creative idea. I like that it feels more like my thing. And not anyone elses, even though it may have been inspired by others. When will I learn to just own my own feelings? They say you must learn to love yourself before you can love others.










They say so many things though. Who cares?

I think I have finally leveled up to loving myself? A cold and a broken hallelujah is definitely something to be grateful for, because it existed.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Joe Black




----------



## eeo




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## eeo




----------



## Joe Black




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

All the enthusiasm I had, gone out the window.


----------



## Unown




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@Retsu


----------



## Retsu

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> @Retsu


Yiz! It haf bin manee lon tiem sinz I idintife wif estj?? Bat i kan si, dat it is akshuali mi!

I miss katspik 🙈


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## RainyMornings




----------



## Sankt Muzhik




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Lunacik




----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## RainyMornings

Oh My God!


----------

